# Juve - Ajax. 16 aprile 2019, ore 21. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2019)

Ritorno di Champions per la Juve che riparte dall'1-1 dell'andata. L'Ajax per passare dovrà vincere oppure pareggiare dal 2-2 in poi. Con l' 1-1 ai supplementari con lo 0-0 passa la Juve.


La partita sarà visibile su Sky, fischio d'inizio alle 21.

A seguire commenti e formazioni


----------



## eldero (13 Aprile 2019)

De Jong probabilmente assente per infortunio rimediato oggi


----------



## leviatano (13 Aprile 2019)

eldero ha scritto:


> De Jong probabilmente assente per infortunio rimediato oggi



recupera recupera.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

eldero ha scritto:


> De Jong probabilmente assente per infortunio rimediato oggi



c'è chi il campionato lo gioca e chi lo comanda


----------



## Hellscream (13 Aprile 2019)

4-0.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (14 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ritorno di Champions per la Juve che riparte dall'1-1 dell'andata. L'Ajax per passare dovrà vincere oppure pareggiare dal 2-2 in poi. Con l' 1-1 ai supplementari con lo 0-0 passa la Juve.
> 
> Gli olandesi probabilmente dovranno fare a meno dell'infortunato De Jong.
> 
> ...



Spero che De jong recuperi, la rubbe ha avuto fin troppo culo in questa cl. 
Comunque mi chiedo per quale motivo nonostante il vantaggio acquisito Erik ten Hag non abbia cambiato subito i titolari, hanno giocato come pazzi per 90 minuti come se non dovessero giocare martedi una partita importantissima , ma riposare no ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Aprile 2019)

In ogni caso forza ajax


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ritorno di Champions per la Juve che riparte dall'1-1 dell'andata. L'Ajax per passare dovrà vincere oppure pareggiare dal 2-2 in poi. Con l' 1-1 ai supplementari con lo 0-0 passa la Juve.
> 
> Gli olandesi probabilmente dovranno fare a meno dell'infortunato De Jong.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Aprile 2019)

De Jong Convocato 
mi piacerebbe vedere Huntelaar 
almeno solitamente finalizza


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ritorno di Champions per la Juve che riparte dall'1-1 dell'andata. L'Ajax per passare dovrà vincere oppure pareggiare dal 2-2 in poi. Con l' 1-1 ai supplementari con lo 0-0 passa la Juve.
> 
> 
> La partita sarà visibile su Sky, fischio d'inizio alle 21.
> ...



I lancieri avranno tutto il mio tifo!!!!


----------



## Black (16 Aprile 2019)

temo che la Juve vincere facilmente purtroppo... ma sogno un 1-2 con gol irregolare al 90' con scenate isteriche dei ladri tipo l'anno scorso


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Aprile 2019)

Realisticamente le possibilità dell'Ajax rasentano il 5%


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

Confido nell'ajax possono farcela , mi preoccupa solamente la loro difesa visto il gol fatto da ronaldo ,evitabile con piu' attenzione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Complimenti alla Juve per il passaggio del turno. 

Penso anche io che realisticamente oramai ci sia un 5% di passaggio del turno da parte dell Ajax.


----------



## sette (16 Aprile 2019)

Già finita. Segnerà pure Barzagli dalla tribuna in rovesciata.


----------



## Heaven (16 Aprile 2019)

3-0 Juve


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Aprile 2019)

2 a 2


----------



## Aron (16 Aprile 2019)

Tritureranno l'Ajax.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2019)

*De Jong verso il recupero*


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2019)

La Juve è già in finale, partita inutile.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Aprile 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> temo che la Juve vincere facilmente purtroppo... ma sogno un 1-2 con gol irregolare al 90' con scenate isteriche dei ladri tipo l'anno scorso



meglio ancora se tutto ciò succederà in finale.


----------



## Route66 (16 Aprile 2019)

La giuve passa facile pero io il 2-4 pagato 100 me lo gioco lo stesso!!


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> La giuve passa facile pero io il 2-4 pagato 100 me lo gioco lo stesso!!



Io ho giocato 1-2/1-3/2-4 , non si sa mai un mezzo miracolo 

Forza ajax


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2019)

*Le Formazioni ufficiali

Juventus (4-3-3): Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Rugani, Alex Sandro; Emre Can, Pjanic, Matuidi; Bernardeschi, Dybala, Ronaldo

Ajax (4-3-3): Onana; Mazraoui, De Ligt, Blind, Veltman; Van De Beek, Schone, De Jong; Ziyech, Tadic, Neres*


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Le Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Juventus (4-3-3): Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Rugani, Alex Sandro; Emre Can, Pjanic, Matuidi; Bernardeschi, Dybala, Ronaldo
> 
> Ajax (4-3-3): Onana; Mazraoui, De Ligt, Blind, Veltman; Van De Beek, Schone, De Jong; Ziyech, Tadic, Neres*



Peccato il rientro di Emre can ..


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

io non ho mai avuto antipatia per la Juve ma dopo il furto della finale + furto a Torino non posso che sperare in una disfatta questa sera con 4 infortunati. Anche se so benissimo che vinceranno facile.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Aprile 2019)

De Sciglio facci sognare!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Ma che schifo è il commento di Caressa e Bergomi ? mille volte meglio quell interista di Adani.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

tutte le fortune questa rubbe...


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2019)

Dai anche l'infortunio, è chiaro sia tutta in discesa, passeranno al 110%.


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

telecronaca super partes

fallo di dybala sul terzino sinistro a palla persa,ecco come viene visto:

-live nessuno ravvisa nulla

-primo replay caressa dice "uhhm mette male il piede" (anche no,lo mette benissimo ma se uno ti colpisce in corsa chiaramente si sposta)

-secondo replay non dicono nulla

-terzo replay bergomi dice "va ad impattare la gamba di dybala" (in realtà la sua gamba era lì da prima,è dybala ad averla spostata)


le corde vocali di caressa si rifiutano di evidenziare un fallo infortunando un avversario,già al posto di uno squalificato ingiustamente


----------



## 7vinte (16 Aprile 2019)

Ziyech fantasma


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

cmq l'atteggiamento della juve nei confronti dell arbitro è scandaloso.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

ajax ad ora irriconoscibile...


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

se non era fuorigioco quello clamorosa occasione per l'ajax
dai che si sta svegliando l'ajax.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

LOL

"Ma non serve a gnente!!1!!"


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Finita.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2019)

Ronaldo è davvero Pazzesco..


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

Ovviamente ho spento immediatamente.

Non guarderò più nulla, almeno evito di rosicare.


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

pure all'andata aveva segnato prima,mai perdere la speranza


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

la difesa dell'ajax e' imbarazzante


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2019)

La Juve deve passare il turno e perdere la finale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2019)

Finita, possiamo spegnere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> LOL
> 
> "Ma non serve a gnente!!1!!"



qui qualcuno quando ce lo accostavano gli dava del vecchio inutile.


----------



## Lambro (16 Aprile 2019)

Vabè cr7 la va a prendere in modo facile facile sfruttando i blocchi centrali, però è tutto così ben fatto , dal movimento ai blocchi al cross..complimenti.

Ajax per ora poca roba, ha fatto una bella percussione e finita lì, vediamo se si sviluppa come all'andata..


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

goalllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2019)

1-1


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Gooollll goooolllllll !!!!!


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

si *****


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Aprile 2019)

Dai!!! Bisogna crederci, per il bene dello sport


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

ahahahah caressa ammutolito

si inventa un fuorigioco quando è regolare di METRI

si inventa un var per fallo di mano


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2019)

Gol della bandiera dell'ajax


----------



## leviatano (16 Aprile 2019)

godo come un maiale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Dai!!! Bisogna crederci, per il bene dello sport



hahahah si


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Che cross il "nuovo Maldini "


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

ahahahah che faziosità è 

dybala fa un fallaccio e nessuno lo ravvisa,questo senza guardare alza la gamba ed è fallo di mano volontario.

ora ci sarebbe da far controllo var per presunto rigore su can


----------



## sacchino (16 Aprile 2019)

Riaccendiamo la TV


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

replay CHIARO con trascinamento del piede per simulare (tra l'altro fuori area e non sarebbe stato rigore),caressa "ehhh ehhh vedi"

eh cosa ???


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2019)

Speriamo...


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

se avesse giocato così l'atletico madrid non sarebbe uscito segnando un goal.
tattica suicida di simeone.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Voglio una loro eliminazione con cappella di The Shempio


----------



## Victorss (16 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> replay CHIARO con trascinamento del piede per simulare (tra l'altro fuori area e non sarebbe stato rigore),caressa "ehhh ehhh vedi"
> 
> eh cosa ???



I mafiosi si aspettano gli vengano fischiati tutti i contatti anche quando si tuffano come in Italia. Fortunatamente in Europa gli arbitri i tuffi non li fischiano


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> I mafiosi si aspettano gli vengano fischiati tutti i contatti anche quando si tuffano come in Italia. Fortunatamente in Europa gli arbitri i tuffi non li fischiano



ma guarda l'atteggiamento. Ogni azione vanno a protestare per ogni minima cosa.


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

dybala sostanzialmente perchè gioca titolare se non si regge in piedi?
con la fascia da capitano eh,ci rendiamo conto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Aprile 2019)

Purtroppo il possesso palla rispetto all'andata si è spostato molto in favore dei criminali.
Questo gol dell'ajax è davvero pesantissimo, ma l'inerzia della partita è diversa rispetta all'andata


----------



## David Drills (16 Aprile 2019)

Io voglio vedere il Milan giocare come l'Ajax.


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

tutti a prendere un thè caldo,a parte caressa una camomilla


----------



## Raryof (16 Aprile 2019)

Juve campione D'europa 18/19, ufficiale.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

ho visto allegri leggermente teso


----------



## leviatano (16 Aprile 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Juve campione D'europa 18/19, ufficiale.



Campionissimi, non c'è nulla da fare.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Aprile 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Juve campione D'europa 18/19, ufficiale.





leviatano ha scritto:


> Campionissimi, non c'è nulla da fare.



Io sospenderei Barca-UTD, tanto è inutile, la CL è della juve


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2019)

Entra Kean, sarà decisivo. Una scampagnata per la Juve che è già in finale.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Aprile 2019)

Un gol dell'Ajax sarebbe disastroso per la Juve ora, però quelli dell'Ajax quando sono nei pressi dell'area si mettono a giocare troppo nello stretto. Ovviamente sono pericolosi, ma arrivano al tiro solo dopo interminabili azioni e comunque tiri che arrivano con rimpalli perché l'area è piena di giocatori. Non a caso hanno segnato su un tiro deviato che mette in porta uno.
Più concretezza


----------



## Zlatan87 (16 Aprile 2019)

Adesso segna la juve... poi entra GianClaudio e fa 2-2 al 90 di testa... quanto godreste?


----------



## leviatano (16 Aprile 2019)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Adesso segna la juve... poi entra GianClaudio e fa 2-2 al 90 di testa... quanto godreste?



Penso che correrei nudo per casa facendo anche l'elicottero.


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Un gol dell'Ajax sarebbe disastroso per la Juve ora, però quelli dell'Ajax quando sono nei pressi dell'area si mettono a giocare troppo nello stretto. Ovviamente sono pericolosi, ma arrivano al tiro solo dopo interminabili azioni e comunque tiri che arrivano con rimpalli perché l'area è piena di giocatori. Non a caso hanno segnato su un tiro deviato che mette in porta uno.
> Più concretezza



sono giovani ed inesperti,a parte qualcuno tipo blind che è rinato lasciando manchester.
anche ronaldo alla loro età non era una macchina.
stanno facendo il massimo penso.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

dybala out , che bocciatura


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

Ma che s'è magnato sto somaro?


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Madonna che han sbagliato


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

secondo me gran parata del portiere ad una mano in controtempo.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

ma porca miseria cosa si sono mangiati


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> dybala out , che bocciatura



Si è fatto male


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

ora stanno prendendo campo come a madrid,ma non devono scoprirsi troppo


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

Ve li immaginate Suso e Calhanoglu nell'Ajax??


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

Madonna santa


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

se continuano così il goal arriva,speriamo


----------



## Aron (16 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ve li immaginate Suso e Calhanoglu nell'Ajax??



I raccattapalle più costosi della storia dell’Ajax


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

fischi di paura al rubentus stadium


----------



## Brain84 (16 Aprile 2019)

Questi dell’ajax giocano con una velocità e precisione impressionante! Mamma che squadra


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

comunque hanno avuto buon occhio a prendere questo portiere come erede di buffon,perchè con perin titolare le cose sarebbero ben diverse e lo si vede le poche volte che gioca.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

comunque l'ajax spreca davvero tanto, fossero piu' incisivi avrebbe gia' segnato


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

Ma che culo hanno?

Purtroppo a breve segneranno sti maledetti


----------



## Solo (16 Aprile 2019)

Sapete cosa succede quando una squadra sbaglia gol a raffica senza concretizzare, no?


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

dove stavano i difensori centrali come bonucci?
a spasso?
pazzesco,ha recuperato alla disperata pjanic.
questi stavano prendendo goal in contropiede come noi contro l'udinese

che apertura neres,pazzesca


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sapete cosa succede quando una squadra sbaglia gol a raffica senza concretizzare, no?



Eh già


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2019)

È chiaro che ora si scatenerà la Juventus, poi con Cancelo non ci saranno speranze per l'Ajax che non avrà scampo. Pero va fatto un applauso dell'Ajax, eliminati ma con una grandissima prova.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

Stanno sbagliando davvero troppo. La pagheranno, ahinoi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2019)

Finita.


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

il mezz'uomo bonucci è da 4 in pagella,si preoccupano sempre di rugani quando manca chiellini ma è lui che fa cappelle ogni volta pure contro di noi


----------



## kipstar (16 Aprile 2019)

spreconi gli olandesi.....i gobbi in quelle occasioni vanno in porta con pallone e tutto....


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Pessano i ladri, troppi gol sbagliati


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

de ligt sotto la curvaaaa


----------



## Solo (16 Aprile 2019)

Godo ooooooooooooooppo


----------



## David Drills (16 Aprile 2019)

Sta sprecando troppo, ma non vedevo una squadra giocare cos'ì bene da non so quando, forse mai.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

*Gooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllll*


----------



## 7vinte (16 Aprile 2019)

Goooooooollllll!!!!!! De Ligt!!!!!


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Aprile 2019)

L'Ajax sta insistentemente flirtando con il gol che però non arriva. E fate sesso *****"!!!!


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

L'ajax non vuole vincere la partita..cazzeggiano troppo in area


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2019)

Pazzesco


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

Pelato, stai calmo che ancora non è finita. Stai calmo e carica sti giocatori.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Aprile 2019)

Ha segnato lo juventinoooooo!


----------



## 6milan (16 Aprile 2019)

Ma vedendo come giocano loro, nn vi aumenta il nervoso per il gioco di m... a che facciamo noi?


----------



## Solo (16 Aprile 2019)

Adesso devono uccidere Ronaldo, è l'unica speranza.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2019)

A questo punto direi l'anno dell'Ajax


----------



## R41D3N (16 Aprile 2019)

Godoooooooo


----------



## Hellscream (16 Aprile 2019)

Non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo che escono con i ragazzini.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2019)

Gol che non cambia assolutamente nulla, la Juve è nota per le sue rimonte e non avrà alcuna difficoltà, hanno anche molto tempo.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

calma calma


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Aprile 2019)

E' un sogno! Un sogno che diventa realtà


----------



## kipstar (16 Aprile 2019)

certo che sto de ligt....


----------



## 666psycho (16 Aprile 2019)

godo!


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Sta sprecando troppo, ma non vedevo una squadra giocare cos'ì bene da non so quando, forse mai.



il napoli di sarri è l'unica ad aver vinto annichilendo la juve nel suo rubentus stadium


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A questo punto direi l'anno dell'Ajax



Sarebbe davvero incredibile.


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

stiamo scherzando,non puoi rivolgerti così all'arbitro.
era da rosso.
questo pupazzo francese si fa maltrattare


----------



## Victorss (16 Aprile 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gol che non cambia assolutamente nulla, la Juve è nota per le sue rimonte e non avrà alcuna difficoltà, hanno anche molto tempo.



Vero passeranno i ladri Easy


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Aprile 2019)

Calmi calmi calmi, per favore fratelli stiamo calmi


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

peccato,questo è uno specialista di punizione ma non ad minchiam come calhanoglu.
ne ha fatti di goal


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Non esaltiamoci, ora la ribaltano.


----------



## Solo (16 Aprile 2019)

Qualcuno dell'Ajax deve sacrificarsi e far fuori Ronaldo.


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

tifosi dell'ajax sembrano siano in casa,giuro che pensavo fosse un coro di juventini
juventini muti in casa.


----------



## Aron (16 Aprile 2019)

Che campione De Ligt.
Sembrava Koeman.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

Comunque occhio che è ancora lunga


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Aprile 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> certo che sto de ligt....


19 anni...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2019)

Dai che forse...


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

e basta a passarla al portiere che può sbagliare


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non esaltiamoci, ora la ribaltano.



Assolutamente si


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Aprile 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gol che non cambia assolutamente nulla, la Juve è nota per le sue rimonte e non avrà alcuna difficoltà, hanno anche molto tempo.





Victorss ha scritto:


> Vero passeranno i ladri Easy



Siete abituati alle schifezze che combinano in Italia. In Europa una squadra di ragazzini di talento come l'Ajax li sta mettendo sotto nel loro stadio. 

Per me c'è pure il rischio che se si sbilanciano per cercare il gol (e devono farne due), i lancieri possono purgarli di nuovo.


----------



## alexxx19 (16 Aprile 2019)

Ma toglie quel caspita di zyech...non ne ha azzeccata una


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

Madonna che s'è mangiato sto asino!!!


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

uhhh neres


----------



## kipstar (16 Aprile 2019)

sprecano veramente tanto....


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2019)

Gol del 1-3 mangiato, finita per l'Ajax era l'ultima occasione per passare. Ora la Juve non perdonerà.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Aprile 2019)

Che si è mangiat


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

senza la paratona del portiere e la spaccata di pjanic sarebbe 1-4 come a madrid


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gol del 1-3 mangiato, finita per l'Ajax era l'ultima occasione per passare. Ora la Juve non perdonerà.



...calma.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

Assurdo che gol mangiato


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Aprile 2019)

Peccato sbaglino tanto (ma sarebbe strano non fosse così, vista l'età media) altrimenti sarebbero già sul 3 a 1 da un pezzo. Comunque anche tanto di cappello a Erik ten Hag, che in un anno e mezzo ha creato una squadra che gioca a memoria.


----------



## Victorss (16 Aprile 2019)

Cosa si mangiano questi, è chiaro che passerà la Juve dai..


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

Ma quanto fa schifo sto Caressa?

Sono tutti falli...


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

alzati ronaldo,fai il bravo su


----------



## kipstar (16 Aprile 2019)

credo che agli olandesi serva il terzo gol.....


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

Ma no!!!!


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

che goal ha fatto ???


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

e fatelo vedere pure a noi ohhh

che cosa è fuorigioco,confermato

e le immagini???


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2019)

Altro segno evidente della rimonta della juve


----------



## Aron (16 Aprile 2019)

Ziyech noooo


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> senza la paratona del portiere e la spaccata di pjanic sarebbe 1-4 come a madrid


Gioco incredibile, non c'è modo di impedirgli di andare sotto porta


----------



## kipstar (16 Aprile 2019)

stanno veramente sprecando tanto....


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

la juve ha una fortuna sfacciata ....


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

vi rendete conto che con tutti i campioni,i soldi spesi etc etc vivono grazie a ronaldo.

neanche il peggior portogallo di una volta era solo ronaldo.

ed in casa la idolatrano come se fosse la più forte della storia,come il Torino di Mazzola


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> vi rendete conto che con tutti i campioni,i soldi spesi etc etc vivono grazie a ronaldo.
> 
> neanche il peggior portogallo di una volta era solo ronaldo.
> 
> ed in casa la idolatrano come se fosse la più forte della storia,come il Torino di Mazzola



Speriamo si stufi e se ne vada subito.


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

ah ora si è scoperto che fosse di un nulla,quella sicumera con cui caressa commentava fuorigioco te la sei rimangiata
RIDICOLO


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

Sto Kenshiro è tale e quale a Balotelli. Ha anche le stesse movenze. Irritante.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Aprile 2019)

Caressa è veramente vergognoso stasera...


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Aprile 2019)

Ogni minuto che passa è una gioia davvero forte. Sono emozionato, bellissima serata


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Calma calma


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

è vero che la juve non stia giocando la gara della vita fisicamente come contro l'atletico,però grandi meriti dell'ajax che non lascia loro il possesso palla ed è andata per vincere.
un'altra squadra sull'1-1 avrebbe puntato ai supplementari difendendosi nella ripresa


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Calma calma


E' vero. Mi scuso con tutti.


----------



## Victorss (16 Aprile 2019)

La puccia Klaas jan


----------



## kipstar (16 Aprile 2019)

calmi calmi....


----------



## Victorss (16 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> La puccia Klaas jan



Però poi passa la Juve comunque


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2019)

Non so se cominciare a crederci davvero o restare scaramantico..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Aprile 2019)

Non finisce più


----------



## Pole2000 (16 Aprile 2019)

Per vincere la Champions bisognava alzare il livello di gioco non solo affidarsi a Ronaldo


----------



## kipstar (16 Aprile 2019)

eccallà...


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

che scandalo caressa!!!
stava a due cm

può un telecronista fare così???

se non seguissi altri sport su sky chiederei la disdetta immediata

vai a fare le telecronache su juve channel,indegno


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

Dai!!!


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> che scandalo caressa!!!
> stava a due cm
> 
> può un telecronista fare così???



Da licenziamento sto nano maledetto


----------



## Solo (16 Aprile 2019)

Buahahhahaahah, godetevi la vostra medicina gobbi di *****


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2019)

Niente rigore!!!!!! Caressa sukaaaa


----------



## Victorss (16 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> che scandalo caressa!!!
> stava a due cm
> 
> può un telecronista fare così???
> ...



Che schifo ragazzi che schifo


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

aahahah "In italia non ci sarebbero stati dubbi"

ehhhh certo,caressa dobbiamo spiegare il motivo ???


----------



## 6milan (16 Aprile 2019)

In Italia sicuramente lo davano questo rigore... Si alla juve forse


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee fuori dalla Cl ladri


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Aprile 2019)

Rigore non dato e solo 2 minuti di recupero. Welcome to Europe!


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

vergogna caressa,ora prova a mangiarsi tutto prima di sputare fiele su uefa

non ci voleva questo episodio,perchè i ridicoli eunuchi online piagnucoleranno.

dove è chiellini "you pay" ???


----------



## Aron (16 Aprile 2019)

Pazzesco, sono fuori con l’Ajax


----------



## gabbon17 (16 Aprile 2019)

Troppo bello per essere vero


----------



## Victorss (16 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahahahahahagahahah non la tocca nemmeno con la mano ahahahahahahahagahahah


----------



## leviatano (16 Aprile 2019)

30 milioni di stipendio per poi vincere il campionato, not bad!


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Aprile 2019)

Quanto godo!!!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Aprile 2019)

Grande Allegri, fuori con l'ajax


----------



## Solo (16 Aprile 2019)

Fino al confineeeeeeee

Godoooooooooo

Sucateeeeeeeeeeeee gobbi


----------



## 7vinte (16 Aprile 2019)

Godo come un maiale!!


----------



## fabri47 (16 Aprile 2019)

L'ajax ha strameritato, pochi cavoli. Juve floppissima stasera.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Aprile 2019)

Il degno finale sarebbe se uno dell'Ajax scambiasse la maglia con Ronaldo e poi la esponesse al pubblico come trofeo.


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

peccato non abbia una maglia dell'ajax,altrimenti uscirei per strada un'oretta così


----------



## Victorss (16 Aprile 2019)

Cr stupro che cerca di farsi giustizia da solo godooooooooooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Aprile 2019)

mamma mia ragazzi, non ci credo ancora.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2019)

E' fatta si gode come maiali ora!!!!!


----------



## R41D3N (16 Aprile 2019)

Siiiiiiii ...godo come un maiale sumero!!!!


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Aprile 2019)

La vita è bellissima.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Aprile 2019)

Suka Ronaldo sukaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mandraghe (16 Aprile 2019)

Mèrdeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee a casa sukate forteeee ahahahahah


----------



## Djici (16 Aprile 2019)

Oh santo dio come GODDDDDDOOOOOOOO


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Aprile 2019)

Fino al confine forza rubentus ohhhhhhh oh ohhhhhhhhhhhhh ohhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 6milan (16 Aprile 2019)

Sembrava giocasse il Milan per quanto ho sofferto


----------



## Solo (16 Aprile 2019)

Allegri dopo aver perso lo scudo con Ibra è riuscito ad uscire ai quarti di CL con Ronaldo.

Fenomeno.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Aprile 2019)

Non riesco ancora a crederci ahahahaahahahah IN EUROPA TAPPETI ROSSI NON CE NE SONO NE VAR MESSE A 90!! A CASA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## overlord (16 Aprile 2019)

Si godeeeeeèeeeeeeeeeee
#finoalconfine****e


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Aprile 2019)

lol


----------



## leviatano (16 Aprile 2019)

Giustizia divina, squadra giovane che pennella calcio rispetto alle pennellate di me.rda di Allegri e della sua squadra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2019)

Bella festa scudetto ora! Buona Pasqua!


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2019)

Goduria a livelli totali


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Aprile 2019)

Ma la finale Messi Ronaldo?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (16 Aprile 2019)

Che bellezza! Eliminati sti porci: CR7 ha davvero spostato gli equilibri.


----------



## Raryof (16 Aprile 2019)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> 30 milioni di stipendio per poi vincere il campionato, not bad!



e non diventare neanche capocannoniere,ah già ora lo metterà titolare senza mai sostituirlo per togliere il titolo a piatek e quagliarella!


----------



## mark (16 Aprile 2019)

Quanto sto godendooooooo


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaha Godooooooooo

GODOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## mandraghe (16 Aprile 2019)

Tra poco s Sky vedremo tante facce da funerale


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Aprile 2019)

Mamma mia che goduria.


----------



## unbreakable (16 Aprile 2019)

Questi ragazzini hanno le palle..quelle che simeone ha lasciato a casa sua..


----------



## fabri47 (16 Aprile 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Allegri dopo aver perso lo scudo con Ibra è riuscito ad uscire ai quarti di CL con Ronaldo.
> 
> Fenomeno.


Che poi paradossalmente è passato con una squadra come l'atletico e poi va a prenderle dall'Ajax. E' proprio vero che anche in Champions serve la continuità, ma soprattutto la mentalità.


----------



## overlord (16 Aprile 2019)

Mamma mia che goduriaaaaaaaaaaa!
Melmeeeeeeee auahauahauah


----------



## Anguus (16 Aprile 2019)

Madonna santa quanto GODO!!! è INSPIEGABILEEEE


----------



## Schism75 (16 Aprile 2019)

Massacrati letteralmente. godo.


----------



## Raryof (16 Aprile 2019)

Un mese di amichevoli a 30 mln l'anno.
Ora gli ritorna indietro 35 enne !!!!
Ronaldoooooooooooooo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2019)

Caressa patetico.


----------



## alcyppa (16 Aprile 2019)

Mamma che goduria


----------



## Djici (16 Aprile 2019)

Se Piatek giocasse nel Ajax segnerebbe 50 gol a stagione senza rigori.
Squadra STUPENDA


----------



## Solo (16 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma la finale Messi Ronaldo?


Ma Ronaldo questa sera ha già giocato con il nuovo Messi


----------



## davidsdave80 (16 Aprile 2019)

Ben gli sta !!
che botta di serotonina 
******* , in Europa non si ruba!!
e caressa ha il dubbio sulle inquadrature 
Ridicoli. finoalconfine


----------



## Zlatan87 (16 Aprile 2019)

io ho la maglia di Zlatan dell'ajax.... sto uscendo per andare al bar


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Aprile 2019)

*eiaculoooooooooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Aprile 2019)

Difficile descrivere quanto sto godendo. Molto difficile.
Grazie Ajax.


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2019)

Godo!

Caressa, rigori cosi in Italia si danno..... Si solo alla Juve, ripenso ad Alex Sandro...


----------



## markjordan (16 Aprile 2019)

peccato

troppo iellati , con sorteggi simili non puoi andare avanti


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Aprile 2019)

Siuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Aprile 2019)

Si godeeeeeee


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

*Fino alla fine* l'avete presa nel c u l o


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Aprile 2019)

Sito dei Gobbi in down totale


----------



## MGP (16 Aprile 2019)

ha vinto il calcio, non si puo fare un nongioco totale e vincere in champions.
ciao allegri, sei sempre stato un catenaciaro e sarei per sempre lo steso.
in champions si deve sempre giocare a calcio

una qualificazione strameritata di Ajax ... chapeau ai ragazzini


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Aprile 2019)

ahahah sono fuori


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Aprile 2019)

nessuno che fa il gesto del s*cate in faccia a ronaldo ? 

quanto godo


----------



## Lambro (16 Aprile 2019)

Il secondo tempo dell'Ajax è una roba di quelle proprio epiche.
Grandissima squadra, verrà smembrata l'anno prossimo ma quest'anno vanno a vincere la Champions.
Sinceramente la Juventus è stata *annichilita*.
Sembrava facile fare i galli in europa come facevamo noi eh, questo ci fa capire la portata di cosa eravamo qualche anno fà...
Ciao Allegri, impara come si gioca a calcio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Aprile 2019)

Nell'azione finale chiedevano rigore perché in Italia gliel'avrebbero dato ad oggi chiusi ahahahahhahah

Oggi vince il calcio


----------



## Aron (16 Aprile 2019)

Sky Sport sospenderà le trasmissioni per 24 ore per solidarietà con la Juventus


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Aprile 2019)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, G-O-D-O, stasera il karma ha colpito perfettamente e come meglio non poteva, sconfitta meritata più rigore per fallo di mano non dato alla fine (inesistente) dopo quello che è successo a noi una settimana fa. Una serata spaziale. Peccato perchè avrei voluto uscissero in finale ma ci si accontenta


----------



## Raryof (16 Aprile 2019)

Se c'era Rocchi....


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Aprile 2019)

"Abbiamo preso Ronaldo per vincere la Champions!" Ahahahahahaha...

Quanto godo, schifosi ladri!!!!

Si buttavano in area pensando di essere in Italia con fabbri ed abisso... Dura giocarsela ad armi pari, eh?

Comunque sentenza de sciglio!


----------



## Anguus (16 Aprile 2019)

E' la vittoria del DIO DEL CALCIO! è la sconfitta di un'associazione a delinquere!! Godo godo e stragodo!


----------



## chicagousait (16 Aprile 2019)

Rido tantissimo


----------



## Solo (16 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sito dei Gobbi in down totale


È giù da quando l'Ajax ha fatto il 2 a 1


----------



## davidsdave80 (16 Aprile 2019)

Orgoglioso di essere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2019)

Vince il bene,la giustizia, lo sport sano, il bel gioco. Vince il VERO CALCIO.


----------



## sacchino (16 Aprile 2019)

Giustizia è fatta
se domani passo city e liverpool si può dire che finalmente in semifinale ci sono le 4 squadre che giocano meglio a calcio.


----------



## odasensei (16 Aprile 2019)

"finita" lol


----------



## Kaw (16 Aprile 2019)

Dovevamo già uscire agli ottavi, se solo Simeone non se la fosse fatta addosso come un pirletta.
L'Ajax invece ha giocato senza paura, ma soprattutto ha giocato, era messa in campo per andare a vincere con il gioco, e questo è bellissimo.

Si gode.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Aprile 2019)

Ma Allegri? Non si vergogna? Presi a pallate in casa da una squadra di ragazzini.


----------



## leviatano (16 Aprile 2019)

Annata fallimentare per questi falliti. adesso mi godo il loro calciomercato.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

31 milioni a ronaldo per vincere un campionato ridicolo ...


----------



## Anguus (16 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Nell'azione finale chiedevano rigore perché in Italia gliel'avrebbero dato ad oggi chiusi ahahahahhahah
> 
> Oggi vince il calcio



ahhaha e 7 minuti di recupero come minimo! La faccia dell'arbitro quando dice che non c'è un ***** con una sicurezza disarmante è l'immagine di tutto ciò che diciamo da anni, IN EUROPA senza mafia non andranno MAI da nessuna parte


----------



## Raryof (16 Aprile 2019)

Mi sono sbrodolato col fruttino, vabbè.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Aprile 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> ahhaha e 7 minuti di recupero come minimo! La faccia dell'arbitro quando dice che non c'è un ***** con una sicurezza disarmante è l'immagine di tutto ciò che diciamo da anni, IN EUROPA senza mafia non andranno MAI da nessuna parte




Arbitro insensibile...you pay? you pay?


----------



## chicagousait (16 Aprile 2019)

Il secondo tempo dell'Ajax è tanta roba. Nessuno avrebbe avuto da ridire nulla se fosse finita 4 - 1 come a Madrid


----------



## Raryof (16 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vince il bene,la giustizia, lo sport sano, il bel gioco. Vince il VERO CALCIO.



Il bene trionfa ancora, finalmente.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Aprile 2019)

Incredibile, non lo avrei mai detto, era già loro

Giusto così, quei vermi non meritano nulla, quest'anno come gli altri anni.
Attendiamo l'anno prossimo, prima o poi succede, però godiamoci il momento.

Ciao


----------



## R41D3N (16 Aprile 2019)

Godo come un maiale sumero!!!


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Aprile 2019)

Come sempre dispiace!


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2019)

Goduria a livelli totali


----------



## Raryof (16 Aprile 2019)

La cosa più bella però è l'uscita in casa con SCONFITTA e non dopo un 3-1 irreale.
Giusto per precisare, hanno perso.


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Aprile 2019)

da cristiano ronaldo a cristiano malgioglio è un attimo


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Aprile 2019)

millemila milioni a Cristiano Ronaldanal per vincere lo scudetto


----------



## davidsdave80 (16 Aprile 2019)

La sig ra su sky non la sopporto piu' .. che goduria quelle facce in studio: finoalconfine


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Aprile 2019)

Spero che Leo capisca (lo ha capito da tempo, ovviamente ) che l'unica possibilità che abbiamo per tornare competitivi non è comprando giocatori per centinaia di milioni, ma tesserando un allenatore che ci permetta di elevarci dal ritmo pedestre della Serie A. Velocita, intensità per 90 minuti, tecnica in velocità (certo, bisognerà acquistare gente adatta). In serie A si passeggia, l'unica squadra intensa è l'Atalanta, che però è farcita di pippe.

Che Ajax, Liverpool, Tottenham e le altre ci siano d'esempio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Aprile 2019)

Vedere dominare quell'ammasso di sterco è sempre meraviglioso, in Europa non sarà mai come in Italia, non ci sono Sassuoli vari, non ci sono arbitri che ribaltano protocollo e fischiano falli ai primi contatti

GODOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

L'ajax e' l'esempio che il gioco paga .


----------



## Pole2000 (16 Aprile 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Il secondo tempo dell'Ajax è una roba di quelle proprio epiche.
> Grandissima squadra, verrà smembrata l'anno prossimo ma quest'anno vanno a vincere la Champions.
> Sinceramente la Juventus è stata *annichilita*.
> Sembrava facile fare i galli in europa come facevamo noi eh, questo ci fa capire la portata di cosa eravamo qualche anno fà...
> Ciao Allegri, impara come si gioca a calcio.



Noi avevamo tutto mentalità, gioco e giocatori fenomenali forza milan


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Aprile 2019)

dai che l'anno prossimo prendono pure Messi e Guardiola e riprovano l'assalto


----------



## Sotiris (16 Aprile 2019)

Godo come un suino per questi ratti schifosi che rubano campionati da sempre. I ratti tornano nelle fogne stasera.


----------



## alexxx19 (16 Aprile 2019)

il non rigore non fischiato alla fine è stata la ciliegina sulla torta!!!!!!!! seeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Aprile 2019)

Speriamo tengano allegri altri 10 anni, è una garanzia di non vittoria in uno scenario realmente competitivo


----------



## Activia01 (16 Aprile 2019)

Ma la D'Amico vestita a lutto e voce da funerale quanto vale?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2019)

Iniziato il funerale della D'Amico Ahahahaha


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vince il bene,la giustizia, lo sport sano, il bel gioco. Vince il VERO CALCIO.


Davvero come il finale di un film. Sono felice.


----------



## EmmePi (16 Aprile 2019)

Mi unisco anch'io all'orgia contro i gobbi...

Quanto godo, ho visto un bel pò del primo tempo ma non il secondo, avevo paura di vedere la solita giuve che vinceva sculando invece il culo l'ha usato questa volta "in entrata" 

Che bello stasera, che bello domani leggere del titolo che crolla in borsa!
Che bello sarebbe che con l'affaire ronaldo la vecchia baldracca finisca per fallire!!!

...............Prima che me moro devo vedè la fine de sti schifosi ladri.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Spero che Leo capisca (lo ha capito da tempo, ovviamente ) che l'unica possibilità che abbiamo per tornare competitivi non è comprando giocatori per centinaia di milioni, ma tesserando un allenatore che ci permetta di elevarci dal ritmo pedestre della Serie A. Velocita, intensità per 90 minuti, tecnica in velocità (certo, bisognerà acquistare gente adatta). In serie A si passeggia, l'unica squadra intensa è l'Atalanta, che però è farcita di pippe.
> 
> Che Ajax, Liverpool, Tottenham e le altre ci siano d'esempio.



Altro che catenaccio , muscoli e polmoni...


----------



## Kayl (16 Aprile 2019)

escono in casa con Ronaldo titolare e Bonucci capitano, più di così...


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Aprile 2019)

la giustizia divina esiste.  

pazzesco

adesso una settimana di lutto su sky juve 24 
quanto godo per le varie d'amico, caressa e soci, mamma se godo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (16 Aprile 2019)

In Italia, la Champions League è roba di una e solamente una squadra, quella con le striscie ROSSONERE. 

Mamma mia come godo!!!! A casa carcerati!!


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Da licenziamento sto nano maledetto



pellegatti fu querelato il giorno del goal di muntari negato,caressa da licenziamento
e spalletti che gli rinfaccia di essere romanista,lo dissi quella sera che il tifo forse da ragazzino fosse quello ma di mestiere tifa altro sto verme


----------



## Djici (16 Aprile 2019)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> millemila milioni a Cristiano Ronaldanal per vincere lo scudetto



Tu parli dello scudetto ma rischiano seriamente di vincere pure la coppa Italia


----------



## Solo (16 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Iniziato il funerale della D'Amico Ahahahaha


Per favore, fate una cronaca per noi che non abbiamo Sky


----------



## Snake (16 Aprile 2019)

questo mette ancor più in imbarazzo la prestazione dell'atletico e di Simeone. il vero fenomeno in panchina ce l'ha l'Ajax, non a caso scuola Pep


----------



## juventino (16 Aprile 2019)

Io ve l’avevo detto nell’altro thread che vi stavate fasciando la testa troppo presto già a pensare alla nostra avversaria in semifinale. Stasera ho capito definitivamente che finché non svolteremo a livello di identità di squadra questa competizione resterà una chimera; a calcio vince chi segna più gol, ma per farlo devi giocare a livello almeno accettabile, il catenaccio è morto, sepolto definitivamente, soprattutto coi ritmi che ci sono nel calcio di oggi.
Onore all’Ajax che oggi ci ha insegnato a giocare a calcio. Bravissimi a loro e peccato che smonteranno la squadra.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Spero che Leo capisca (lo ha capito da tempo, ovviamente ) che l'unica possibilità che abbiamo per tornare competitivi non è comprando giocatori per centinaia di milioni, ma tesserando un allenatore che ci permetta di elevarci dal ritmo pedestre della Serie A. Velocita, intensità per 90 minuti, tecnica in velocità (certo, bisognerà acquistare gente adatta). In serie A si passeggia, l'unica squadra intensa è l'Atalanta, che però è farcita di pippe.
> 
> Che Ajax, Liverpool, Tottenham e le altre ci siano d'esempio.



Amen. L'allenatore non conta multicit. Una squadra che spende mln su mln contro una squadra di giovani di talento. Solo che da una parte c'è un allenatore con una filosofia di gioco precisa, appoggiato ovviamente dalla società, dall'altra vincere l'unica cosa che conta.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> L'ajax e' l'esempio che il gioco paga .




L’Ajax è l’esempio che fuori dall’Italia non esistono favoritismi arbitrali e squadre materasso.


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Aprile 2019)

Ciao ragazzi. Ci vediamo su youporn


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Aprile 2019)

Lo prendi in culo anche qui.... siuuuuuuuuu


----------



## juventino (16 Aprile 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> questo mette ancor più in imbarazzo la prestazione dell'atletico e di Simeone. il vero fenomeno in panchina ce l'ha l'Ajax, non a caso scuola Pep




Simeone è forse quello che, più di tutti, ancora non ha capito che con l’anticalcio la Champions non la vinci mai, a meno di congiunzioni astrali (Inter di Mou).


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Aprile 2019)

GoDO!


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Per favore, fate una cronaca per noi che non abbiamo Sky




...lutto in studio...


----------



## chicagousait (16 Aprile 2019)

Quante vedove della Juventus usciranno fuori


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Aprile 2019)

Porta-ci, porta-ci, portaci la Champions
Oh... Ronaldo, portaci la Champions!!! (Cit. TUTTI i gobbi ad Agosto)


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Amen. L'allenatore non conta multicit. Una squadra che spende mln su mln contro una squadra di giovani di talento. Solo che da una parte c'è un allenatore con una filosofia di gioco precisa, appoggiato ovviamente dalla società, dall'altra vincere l'unica cosa che conta.



Aspetta. "Siamo una squadra giovane ed senza esperienza cit" altre scuse ridicole che si sentono solo in Italia e da mister veleno per giustificare le solite cose. l'età non vale una beata m... visto che in passato hanno vinto la Cl squadre super mega giovani o comunque squadre come l'Ajax attuale o il Dortmund qualche anno fa ecc ecc. 

Se sei forte, sei forte punto. Anche se hai 18 anni.


----------



## Giangy (16 Aprile 2019)

Finalmente di nuovo fuori! Goduria! Ora mi aspetto, qualche cessione in estate, come Alex Sandro, Douglas Costa, Ronaldo o Dybala.


----------



## davidsdave80 (16 Aprile 2019)

la
faccia di pirlo ?? ahaha


----------



## mandraghe (16 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Amen. L'allenatore non conta multicit. Una squadra che spende mln su mln contro una squadra di giovani di talento. Solo che da una parte c'è un allenatore con una filosofia di gioco precisa, appoggiato ovviamente dalla società, dall'altra vincere l'unica cosa che conta.




Solo lo chi non conosce il calcio oppure è in malafede...può dire che l’allenatore non conta nulla, ovviamente fa comodo dire questo per difendere un incapace come veleno.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Aprile 2019)

E anche quest'anno le più grandi soddisfazioni calcistiche ce le dà la Juve


----------



## Wildbone (16 Aprile 2019)

Che figuraccia, ragazzi. Che figuraccia. Un tonfo epocale, una disfatta. Compri Cristiano Ronaldo, il giocatore più forte del pianeta, perché non ne puoi più di arrivare in finale e perdere... e riesci a uscire ai quarti di finale. Debacle clamorosa. Ma d'altronde se giochi male e ti affidi solo alle simulazioni, non vai da nessuna parte laddove si gioca del calcio pulito e non hai favoritismi arbitrali.


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

ho appena aperto twitter,andiamo di popcorn.
caressa in tendenza ad insulti


----------



## Cataldinho (16 Aprile 2019)

In serie A, sul tocco di mano non ci sarebbero stati dubbi, ma anche qui in Europa non c’è ne sono. Fino al confineeeeeee


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2019)

Pirlo in lutto assoluto


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Che figuraccia, ragazzi. Che figuraccia. Un tonfo epocale, una disfatta. Compri Cristiano Ronaldo, il giocatore più forte del pianeta, perché non ne puoi più di arrivare in finale e perdere... e riesci a uscire ai quarti di finale. Debacle clamorosa. Ma d'altronde se giochi male e ti affidi solo alle simulazioni, non vai da nessuna parte laddove si gioca del calcio pulito e non hai favoritismi arbitrali.



I tifosi onesti ringraziano.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Aprile 2019)

Ah, De Ligt giocatore spaziale, puo diventare uno dei migliori difensori della storia


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Aprile 2019)

Ci vediamo domani alle 12 sotto la sede della juve... mi riconoscerete perché sarò quello con la maglia originale di de ligt


----------



## 7vinte (16 Aprile 2019)

Provo a leggere il loro forum


----------



## Schism75 (16 Aprile 2019)

È la dimostrazione che le critiche che abbiamo fatto ad Allegri erano più che meritate.


----------



## Raryof (16 Aprile 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io ve l’avevo detto nell’altro thread che vi stavate fasciando la testa troppo presto già a pensare alla nostra avversaria in semifinale. Stasera ho capito definitivamente che finché non svolteremo a livello di identità di squadra questa competizione resterà una chimera; a calcio vince chi segna più gol, ma per farlo devi giocare a livello almeno accettabile, il catenaccio è morto, sepolto definitivamente, soprattutto coi ritmi che ci sono nel calcio di oggi.
> Onore all’Ajax che oggi ci ha insegnato a giocare a calcio. Bravissimi a loro e peccato che smonteranno la squadra.



Sìsì blablabla, vorrei rileggere il tuo primo commento dopo la partita vinta contro uno scadentissimo Atletico.
Comunque a casa, l'Ajax smonterà? beh c'è chi compra Ronaldo 35 enne per 100 mln e poi deve sostituire in ordine Mancesso, Bymbala, i centrali 40 enni oltre a dover rifondare completamente il centrocampo a P0 che avete da buoni accattoni.
Ora c'è un mese di amichevoli, voglio vedere come festeggiate e voglio vedere l'impegno di Mr 100 mln in questo mese di amichevoli focosissime.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

fuori ai quarti di cl , fuori dalla coppa italia, l'investimento oneroso per cristiano ripaga vedo ! 
ora godetevi lo scudetto di un campionato ridicolo ...


----------



## Aron (16 Aprile 2019)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> la
> faccia di pirlo ?? ahaha



Sembra che abbia perso una finale di Champions.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Aprile 2019)

E niente, se vogliamo vedere le CL in Italia, c'è bisogno dell'AC Milan 1899.

Tutte vinte giocando, con determinazione e con l'ammirazione di tutti, come ha fatto vedere l'Ajax anche stasera. Siamone orgogliosi e non dimentichiamolo mai.

Mentre invece tutto il sistema si è prostrato di fronte ai bianconeri. Eccovi serviti. Invece di proteggerci e portarci in palmo di mano, ci stanno violentando come l'ultima delle provinciali. E allora giustizia sia fatta.


----------



## malos (16 Aprile 2019)

E anche quest'anno sarà per il prossimo.

Sarà una festa scudetto meravigliosa.....però ci vorrebbe anche uno con lo striscione di Ambrosini sul bus dopo Atene....


----------



## Djici (16 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Solo lo chi non conosce il calcio oppure è in malafede...può dire che l’allenatore non conta nulla, ovviamente fa comodo dire questo per difendere un incapace come veleno.



Le idee, i schemi, il pressing, la linea difensuva alta... Ma allora non è vietato farlo? 
Prima di tutto le idee... E poi vai a prendere i giocatori capaci di giocare quel calcio. 

L'Ajax e stato meraviglioso.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (16 Aprile 2019)

Una lezione di calcio pazzesca. Grandissimi, i ragazzi dellAjax.

Totaalvoetbal signora, signore!! De Jong è un fenomeno.Lo sapevamo già, ma oggi, ha giocato in maniera quasi indecente.
Il suo quotiente d'intelligenza footballistico è fenomenale.

Altro calcio, altro sport!


----------



## Raryof (16 Aprile 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Che figuraccia, ragazzi. Che figuraccia. Un tonfo epocale, una disfatta. Compri Cristiano Ronaldo, il giocatore più forte del pianeta, perché non ne puoi più di arrivare in finale e perdere... e riesci a uscire ai quarti di finale. Debacle clamorosa. Ma d'altronde se giochi male e ti affidi solo alle simulazioni, non vai da nessuna parte laddove si gioca del calcio pulito e non hai favoritismi arbitrali.



Dagli ottavi in poi 4 partite, 2 sconfitte 1 pari e una vittoria.
Lo score dello squadrone più forte del mondo, non male.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Aprile 2019)

Ma dov'è lo juventino della "squadra più forte di sempre"?


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

il capo agnelli in diretta su sky.

tutti sull'attenti !!!


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2019)

Juventus fino al con-fine


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Aprile 2019)

Sto scrivendo uno ad uno a tutti i conoscenti gobbi che dopo la partita col Milan, nonostante i furti più che conclamati, facevano i superiori: "eh ma il rigore non c'era... eh ma musacchio doveva essere espulso... eh ma avete segnato due minuti dopo... eh ma noi abbiamo il fenomeno kean"...

CHE GODURIA!

Ora e sempre #finoalconfine!


----------



## Heaven (16 Aprile 2019)

Sto sborrando copiosamente 

GRAZIE AJAX 
QUANTO ***** SIETE BELLI
VI AMO


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Per favore, fate una cronaca per noi che non abbiamo Sky



Ha iniziato la trasmissione praticamente recitando (adesso è già normale), con un tono di voce da annuncio funebre.
Esattamente come i giornalisti fanno quando annunciano la notizia di una morte importante o di un attentato terroristico con strage.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Aprile 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io ve l’avevo detto nell’altro thread che vi stavate fasciando la testa troppo presto già a pensare alla nostra avversaria in semifinale. Stasera ho capito definitivamente che finché non svolteremo a livello di identità di squadra questa competizione resterà una chimera; a calcio vince chi segna più gol, ma per farlo devi giocare a livello almeno accettabile, il catenaccio è morto, sepolto definitivamente, soprattutto coi ritmi che ci sono nel calcio di oggi.
> Onore all’Ajax che oggi ci ha insegnato a giocare a calcio. Bravissimi a loro e peccato che smonteranno la squadra.



la differenza la fa.. chi compete x vincere alla pari e chi no..
la storia della Rube parla chiaro.. le uniche 2 sono quelle cose lì 

alias puoi vincere la Champions solo se vinci veramente  
solo cos' avrai dei campioni che possono mirare alla CL


----------



## 7vinte (16 Aprile 2019)

Agnelli:"da 5/6 anni stabilmente nei quarti di CL, è motivo di orgoglio"


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Aprile 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io ve l’avevo detto nell’altro thread che vi stavate fasciando la testa troppo presto già a pensare alla nostra avversaria in semifinale. Stasera ho capito definitivamente che finché non svolteremo a livello di identità di squadra questa competizione resterà una chimera; a calcio vince chi segna più gol, ma per farlo devi giocare a livello almeno accettabile, il catenaccio è morto, sepolto definitivamente, soprattutto coi ritmi che ci sono nel calcio di oggi.
> Onore all’Ajax che oggi ci ha insegnato a giocare a calcio. Bravissimi a loro e peccato che smonteranno la squadra.



Detto senza astio, in nessun modo la Juventus avrebbe meritato di arrivare in fondo. Ha giocato sottoritmo da agosto, giochicchiando in seconda marcia in Italia e con un minimo di aggressività solo un paio di partite in Europa (United e il ritorno con l'Atletico). Squadra sparagnina, tirchia, pigra, sopravvalutata. Se una squadra così fosse diventata campione d'Europa sarebbe stato delittuoso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Agnelli:"da 5/6 anni stabilmente nei quarti di CL, è motivo di orgoglio"


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Aprile 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gol che non cambia assolutamente nulla, la Juve è nota per le sue rimonte e non avrà alcuna difficoltà, hanno anche molto tempo.



rileggendo i commenti, i tuoi li hogoduti al massimo.

mai perdere la calma e gufare fino alla fine.

complimenti


----------



## Kayl (16 Aprile 2019)

Sono usciti e non ho neanche dovuto bombarmi la juventina più sfegatata che conosco il giorno prima come rito propiziatorio (aveva funzionato negli ultimi due anni, adesso mi odia)


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Agnelli:"da 5/6 anni stabilmente nei quarti di CL, è motivo di orgoglio"



Ridicoli, sono le coppe che contano !!!
Si viene ricordati solo per quelle


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2019)

Agnelli in collegamento esalta l'ottavo scudetto e la supecoppa! Ahahahahaha


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Aprile 2019)

Comunque voglio sottolineare anch'io la vergognosa telecronaca sportiva, tutta votata a fare il contentino ai loro abbonati, in maggioranza tifosi dei ladri. Una televisione seria non si dovrebbe piegare così tanto e fare una telecronaca di qualità


----------



## Victorss (16 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi..godo vergognosamente..mi sto eccitando a guardare quella schifosa della D amico quasi in lacrime..


----------



## Solo (16 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Agnelli:"da 5/6 anni stabilmente nei quarti di CL, è motivo di orgoglio"


Buahahhahaahah, ha già prenotato il trapianto di fegato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Aprile 2019)

Grande Ajax!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Agnelli in collegamento si attacca all'ottavo scudetto e alla supecoppa! Ahahahahaha



La sfiga di giocare in campionato di melma è anche questa. Vincendo sempre scudetti senza rivali non ti puoi manco consolare. In un campionato serio stile Premier, vincere uno scudetto è roba che vale, in Italia ormai non c'è competizione da tempo


----------



## Igniorante (16 Aprile 2019)

Madonna mia quanto godo, una cosa INENARRABILE.
Non svegliatemi


----------



## mandraghe (16 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Agnelli in collegamento esalta l'ottavo scudetto e la supecoppa! Ahahahahaha




Supercoppa rubata...ovviamente.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Aprile 2019)

I giornalisti di Sky stasera sono più tristi di quelli che ieri commentavano Notre Dame che andava a fuoco...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Aprile 2019)

vai cristina vinci il pallone d'oro ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahaha

acquisto sensazionale per fare la figura dei polli anche quest'anno, invece di prendere un difensore.

ladri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Aprile 2019)

G o do 
questi ci derubano la serie A 

Bonucci x quest'anno sono finite le presenze (poverino)
Cr7 fai il segno delle tue Champions Vinte (curioso che dicono che Ajax ha battuto Ronaldo su sky) 
Evra pubblica ancora "la Juventus insegna il calco al mondo" please 
Dybala e company tuffatevi come sempre 
lamentatevi su ogni cosa che in A vi fischiano senza pensarci 

Che gooooddddurrrriiiiaaaaaaa


----------



## juventino (16 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Detto senza astio, in nessun modo la Juventus avrebbe meritato di arrivare in fondo. Ha giocato sottoritmo da agosto, giochicchiando in seconda marcia in Italia e con un minimo di aggressività solo un paio di partite in Europa (United e il ritorno con l'Atletico). Squadra sparagnina, tirchia, pigra, sopravvalutata. Se una squadra così fosse diventata campione d'Europa sarebbe stato delittuoso.



Diciamo che la partita con l’Atletico aveva illuso molti che potesse essere la svolta della stagione, per il resto mi trovo assolutamente d’accordo con te. Tenere Allegri, non migliorare il centrocampo (soltanto Emre Can si è rivelato all’altezza) ed illudersi che bastasse Ronaldo in avanti è stato un grave errore di valutazione.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Supercoppa rubata...ovviamente.



ovviamente una delle 3 ruberie ricevute


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

d'amico parla di investitori che hanno la fiducia nella juve in borsa ahahah

che c'entra?
non siamo al sole 24 ore,stiamo parlando di calcio


----------



## Davidoff (16 Aprile 2019)

Come avevo detto, fino a quando non accetteranno di poter perdere lo scudetto non svilupperanno mai una mentalità europea. In Italia dominano con le partite sparagnine, i tuffi, i falli impuniti, la sudditanza di avversari e arbitri, non puntano praticamente mai a vincere usando un gioco intenso e aggressivo, poi quando devono vedersela con i ritmi europei fanno fatica.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

leggo che agnelli avrebbe confermato allegri , e' vero ?
in tal caso non vinceranno mai una mazza, pagando il catenacciaro una fortuna per anni e anni


----------



## LukeLike (16 Aprile 2019)

Costacurta sta rischiando grosso...


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Aprile 2019)

in nessuna vita quei vermi striscianti di chiellini e bonucci meritano di alzare una coppa cosi prestigiosa, stesso discorso per ronaldo che non merita di alzarne piu di Maldini. Il calcio pulito ha trionfato, è giusto cosi


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2019)

Sky a lutto hahahahahaha


----------



## leviatano (16 Aprile 2019)

Agnelli riconferma Allegri anche l'anno prossimo 

Ronaldo li fanculizza.


----------



## Heaven (16 Aprile 2019)

Comunque l’Ajax una squadra davvero stupenda. Ha vinto il calcio stasera, questi sono uno spettacolo! Altro che Allegri con De Sciglio...


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Aprile 2019)

Mentre in studio va avanti il funerale, sullo sfondo il ballo festoso dei giocatori dell'ajax. Sto raggiungendo il nirvana.


----------



## Victorss (16 Aprile 2019)

Costacurta on fire!! madonna che goduria..


----------



## diavolo (16 Aprile 2019)

È qui che si gode?


----------



## Igniorante (16 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> d'amico parla di investitori che hanno la fiducia nella juve in borsa ahahah
> 
> che c'entra?
> non siamo al sole 24 ore,stiamo parlando di calcio



Già temono il segno meno per domani.
Comunque quello per cui godo di più è quella M d'uomo di Bonucci, chissà se anche stasera farà lo sbruffone davanti alle telecamere riempiendosi la bocca di paroloni tipo "palle" e "uomini veri".


----------



## mandraghe (16 Aprile 2019)

Comunque: Sky prende la formula 1 e la Ferrari fa schifo, prende la MotoGP e Rossi non vince più, piglia la champions e le italiane fanno pena, compresa la loro squadra di riferimento, insomma bisogna capirli tra un po’ passeranno per portarogna.


----------



## sette (16 Aprile 2019)

Serate come questa mi fanno intuire come sarebbe andare a letto con Rachel Cook.


----------



## leviatano (16 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Già temono il segno meno per domani.
> Comunque quello per cui godo di più è quella M d'uomo di Bonucci, chissà se anche stasera farà lo sbruffone davanti alle telecamere riempiendosi la bocca di paroloni tipo "palle" e "uomini veri".



Bonucci e il suo compagno You pay you pay, non la vincono più la champions.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Godo come un suino per questi ratti schifosi che rubano campionati da sempre. I ratti tornano nelle fogne stasera.



godoooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

schifosi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Aprile 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io ve l’avevo detto nell’altro thread che vi stavate fasciando la testa troppo presto già a pensare alla nostra avversaria in semifinale. Stasera ho capito definitivamente che finché non svolteremo a livello di identità di squadra questa competizione resterà una chimera; a calcio vince chi segna più gol, ma per farlo devi giocare a livello almeno accettabile, il catenaccio è morto, sepolto definitivamente, soprattutto coi ritmi che ci sono nel calcio di oggi.
> Onore all’Ajax che oggi ci ha insegnato a giocare a calcio. Bravissimi a loro e peccato che smonteranno la squadra.



La squadra più forte della storia cit. Le ha prese dai 11 ragazzini.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> rileggendo i commenti, i tuoi li hogoduti al massimo.
> 
> mai perdere la calma e gufare fino alla fine.
> 
> complimenti



E' stata una fatica immensa, ma alla fine abbiamo portato a casa il risultato, grazie a tutti!


----------



## mark (16 Aprile 2019)

Si chiama karma questo, ladri di m*rda vi sta beneee


----------



## David Drills (16 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> .


Troppo facile giocare in assistito! Metti full manual e vediamo se fai il fenomeno


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2019)

Ma pirlo che parla di condizione fisica quanto è ridicolo? La juve è praticamente un mese che gioca con le riserve in campionato.


----------



## David Drills (16 Aprile 2019)

Comunque la felicità vera di mezza italia in questo momento, compresa la mia, fa capire quanto questa squadra abbia veramente fracassato i cogl...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Aprile 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma pirlo che parla di condizione fisica quanto è ridicolo? La juve è praticamente un mese che gioca con le riserve in campionato.



Tra l'altro che dispendio di energie vuoi che abbiano avuto in un campionato ridicolo?


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Aprile 2019)

Buonasera a tutti ragazzi, ma è qui che si gode?


----------



## Igniorante (16 Aprile 2019)

Comunque bisogna essere sfigati e pezzenti veri per prendere Ronaldo e fare peggio degli anni precedenti.
Che vergogna, sti luridi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Aprile 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Per favore, fate una cronaca per noi che non abbiamo Sky



funerale. parlano tutti a bassa voce e guardando in basso.

strusciare il pene contro la tv quando parlala d'amico......non ha prezzo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Aprile 2019)




----------



## RickyB83 (16 Aprile 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Troppo facile giocare in assistito! Metti full manual e vediamo se fai il fenomeno



Riferimento a fifa? Comegodo per i gobbi out


----------



## Route66 (16 Aprile 2019)

Scusate è qui la festa?!


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Aprile 2019)

uahahahahahahahahah


----------



## leviatano (16 Aprile 2019)

Le dichiarazioni di Agnelli sono quelle di uno che si accontenta delle statistiche. Costacurta, no.
Costacurta sa cosa significa giocare in europa, mentre il monociglio non sa manco cosa vuol dire totaalvoetbal


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Aprile 2019)

E' passata la squadra piu' forte. L'Ajax, tra andata e ritorno, meritava di fare molti piu' gol di quelli che ha poi segnato, ha preso a pallonate i bianconeri


----------



## Igniorante (16 Aprile 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Buonasera a tutti ragazzi, ma è qui che si gode?



Godere è riduttivo...
In questo momento il forum è un gigantesco glory hole, noi i nigga che lo bucano e la rube la "signora" dall'altra parte della parete.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Aprile 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ci vediamo domani alle 12 sotto la sede della juve... mi riconoscerete perché sarò quello con la maglia originale di de ligt



selfie e post su milanworld

scontato


----------



## Zagor (16 Aprile 2019)

Buonasera a tutti amici! Posso unirmi anche io alla gang bang?


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Aprile 2019)

Uomini di nel melma gli juventini, chiellini, Bonucci, pjanic, mandzukic.. Uscita meritatissima, sto godendo come un pazzo


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Aprile 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dagli ottavi in poi 4 partite, 2 sconfitte 1 pari e una vittoria.
> Lo score dello squadrone più forte del mondo, non male.



ma appunto!!!!!!!

ma gli intenditori del "*luve squadra più forte, juve favorita per la champions, juve in ciabatte*"

in ciabatte ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah


----------



## Route66 (16 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Io ho giocato 1-2/1-3/2-4 , non si sa mai un mezzo miracolo
> 
> Forza ajax



Grande!!
Alle 19 il 2-4 era quotato 130....vabbè 5 euro investiti per una giusta causa


----------



## hiei87 (16 Aprile 2019)

Pazzesco, godo come un riccio. E per la prima volta non possono dire di essere usciti a testa alta, per quanto ora vogliano far passare l'Ajax come l'Olanda del '74.
Alla fine in Europa il non gioco non paga, e Allegri non l'ha ancora capito. Speriamo vadano avanti così, con la loro sbruffonaggine e la loro superbia, fomentata da un campionato di livello amatoriale e da un sistema mediatico completamente asservito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Aprile 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Sono usciti e non ho neanche dovuto bombarmi la juventina più sfegatata che conosco il giorno prima come rito propiziatorio (aveva funzionato negli ultimi due anni, adesso mi odia)



almeno lavati dopo però


----------



## mandraghe (16 Aprile 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dagli ottavi in poi 4 partite, 2 sconfitte 1 pari e una vittoria.
> Lo score dello squadrone più forte del mondo, non male.




E nel girone le han prese dallo United spaccato di Mourinho e dai semi dilettanti dello Young Boys. 10 partite e 4 sconfitte, quando si dice finoalconfine.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Aprile 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Grande!!
> Alle 19 il 2-4 era quotato 130....vabbè 5 euro investiti per una giusta causa



Da me era quotato un po di piu, comunque grazie alla grande rubbe ho vinto qualcosina


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2019)

Anche Allegri insiste su questa condizione fisica mancante, quando giocano davvero in ciabatte da mesi in Serie A ed hanno schierato riserve per quanto riguarda l'ultimo mese, addirittura contro la SPAL con dei primavera in campo. L'Ajax ha giocato con i titolari l'ultima di campionato.


----------



## Goro (16 Aprile 2019)

GODO!

Stasera nemmeno stavo seguendo perchè quello che odio più di tutto è sentire le telecronache da tifosi che ci propinano ovunque con CR7 esaltato per ogni cosa insieme ai compagni di merende, però ogni tanto per curiosità sbirciavo il risultato e sul 2-1 ho messo la radio... non vi dico che voci rotte e da funerale avevano in telecronaca  gli sta bene, a tutti quanti i servi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Da me era quotato un po di piu, comunque grazie alla grande rubbe ho vinto qualcosina



io brucio con gusto la mia puntata propiziatoria sulla juve campione che mi avrebbe fatto vincere 600 euro.

e godooooooooo. muahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah


----------



## Igniorante (16 Aprile 2019)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Buonasera a tutti amici! Posso unirmi anche io alla gang bang?



Non si è mai abbastanza quando c'è da sodomizzare quei maledetti


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Aprile 2019)

che bello vederli arrampicarsi sugli specchi a cercar scuse per questa stagione fallimentare, perchè si, lo è.


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Aprile 2019)

Godimento assoluto! Ladri simulatori tuffatori immondi a casa!
Che bella serata.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma appunto!!!!!!!
> 
> ma gli intenditori del "*luve squadra più forte, juve favorita per la champions, juve in ciabatte*"
> 
> in ciabatte ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah



Io non sono uno di quelli 
anzi tutto l'opposto.. basta vederle le partite 
non si vive di solo cinismo


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

vi faccio un regalo: un fermo immagine di agnelli.
pronto per firme o avatar



>



lo sto mandando in tutte le chat di whatsapp


----------



## davidsdave80 (17 Aprile 2019)

botta di serotonina stasera


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Aprile 2019)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Il degno finale sarebbe se uno dell'Ajax scambiasse la maglia con Ronaldo e poi la esponesse al pubblico come trofeo.



adesso vai a fare il gesto dei cohones a quelli dell'atletico vai vai sfigato ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Aprile 2019)

Adesso Cr7 gli viene il mal di pancia..
con il suo ego nn arrivare nemmeno in Semifinale è un insulto 
se poi Messi alza scarpa d'oro e Champions League 
C I A O


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

bernardeschi "se non è questo il prossimo,se non il prossimo quello che verrà.
vinceremo la champions"

poveretto,è la convinzione che frega la gente


----------



## Boomer (17 Aprile 2019)

Ho il ***** duro.


----------



## leviatano (17 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> bernardeschi "se non è questo il prossimo,se non il prossimo quello che verrà.
> vinceremo la champions"
> 
> poveretto,è la convinzione che frega la gente



che bello quando le pippe si illudono.


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

Capello ha detto la verità:

"in serie a si allenano,in europa quando trovano squadre con ritmi alti non ce la fanno"


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Aprile 2019)

Due considerazioni post partita 
- arbitro e var davvero bravi non hanno sbagliato nulla, quando si e' onesti e professionali si vede sul campo 
- la juve in proiezione futura potrebbe essere messa malino dal punto di vista economico , il grande investimento di ronaldo perso, dovranno cambiare i dinosauri in squadra, gli ritorna sul groppone gonzalo con tutto il suo stipendio, mancati incassi dalla cl che si aspettavano


----------



## LukeLike (17 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> bernardeschi "se non è questo il prossimo,se non il prossimo quello che verrà.
> vinceremo la champions"
> 
> poveretto,è la convinzione che frega la gente



L'anno buono è sempre il prossimo per loro


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> vi faccio un regalo: un fermo immagine di agnelli.
> pronto per firme o avatar
> 
> 
> ...



...per spaventarli?


----------



## unbreakable (17 Aprile 2019)

12 agosto 2018
Juve, Allegri: "Abbiamo l'ambizione di vincere la Champions League" 
La missione di Ronaldo: "Juve, ti porto la Champions"
Agnelli carica la Juve: 'La Champions deve essere l'obiettivo di quest'anno 

Ad aprile

Juve stabilmente nei quarti motivo di orgoglio 

Lolllll..ma non si vergognano  

Forza milan


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Aspetta. "Siamo una squadra giovane ed senza esperienza cit" altre scuse ridicole che si sentono solo in Italia e da mister veleno per giustificare le solite cose. l'età non vale una beata m... visto che in passato hanno vinto la Cl squadre super mega giovani o comunque squadre come l'Ajax attuale o il Dortmund qualche anno fa ecc ecc.
> 
> Se sei forte, sei forte punto. Anche se hai 18 anni.



Concordo. Chiaro che servono i giocatori forti, ma non tutti quelli dellajax sono forti. Molti da noi non giocherebbero. Semplicemente c'è un'idea di gioco chiara, nessuna paura dell'avversario sia che sei in casa o se sei fuori casa. Gioco corale, veloce e fatto di pressing e recupero palla alto. Ah per la cronaca la fase difensiva Dell ajax ha retto benissimo il confronto con la Juve, senza mettere il bus. Qualcuno lo spieghi ai nostri allenatori.


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Aprile 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> E' passata la squadra piu' forte. L'Ajax, tra andata e ritorno, meritava di fare molti piu' gol di quelli che ha poi segnato, ha preso a pallonate i bianconeri


Questo è davvero un gigantesco epic win, che continua a far sperare nel calcio in generale. Arriva il potente di turno, che compra dagli altri i giocatori più blasonati...e non vinci comunque. E per giunta perdi contro una squadra di 20 enni sconosciuti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io non sono uno di quelli
> anzi tutto l'opposto.. basta vederle le partite
> non si vive di solo cinismo



lo so è vero tu l'hai sempre detto. onore a te.

adesso però voglio beccare in giro quello che si tirava le pippe con la juve e con superiorità diceva che era nettamente la migliore. stasera non dormo. l'orgasmo non si placa.


----------



## leviatano (17 Aprile 2019)

De Ligt fenomeno vero.

altri anni due anni di esperienza così e diventa una Caterpillar al Cara di Mineo.


----------



## First93 (17 Aprile 2019)

Bonucci l'hai preso in quel posto anche quest'anno!

Che confusione,
sarà perchè tifiamo
è un’emozione
che sale piano piano,
stringimi forte
e stammi più vincino
e chi non canta è un ***** juventino!


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> bernardeschi "se non è questo il prossimo,se non il prossimo quello che verrà.
> vinceremo la champions"
> 
> poveretto,è la convinzione che frega la gente



chiedi consigli a buffon o a nedved su come vincerla  

godoooooooooooooo


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ho il ***** duro.



e dai che stasera vale tutto!!! si vola sul filo del bannnnnnnnnn!!!!!!

juve bannata dall'europa. buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2019)

Ah giusto dimentichiamo l'irreprensibile Bonucci che non vedeva l'ora di riprovare l'emozione delle serate di Champions che il Milan gli aveva tolto.

Anche a noi mancavano le emozioni che la Juve ci regala in Champions. Emozioni stupende come a Cardiff, Berlino e così via


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Aprile 2019)

davide contro golia, muscoli contro tecnica e rapidita' .


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> bernardeschi "se non è questo il prossimo,se non il prossimo quello che verrà. *questo x ∞*
> vinceremo la champions"



Ho corretto una parte del discorso


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Capello ha detto la verità:
> 
> "in serie a si allenano,in europa quando trovano squadre con ritmi alti non ce la fanno"



in A rubano 
punto!


----------



## Igniorante (17 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> bernardeschi "se non è questo il prossimo,se non il prossimo quello che verrà.
> vinceremo la champions"
> 
> poveretto,è la convinzione che frega la gente



Con questo ragionamento l'anno buono può anche essere il 2080


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo so è vero tu l'hai sempre detto. onore a te.
> 
> adesso però voglio beccare in giro quello che si tirava le pippe con la juve e con superiorità diceva che era nettamente la migliore. stasera non dormo. l'orgasmo non si placa.



io mi scateno domani 


grazie.. sono onorato nel dire che sono dei cessi a giocare 
senza top player con il fischietto cresce la paura


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ah giusto dimentichiamo l'irreprensibile Bonucci che non vedeva l'ora di riprovare l'emozione delle serate di Champions che il Milan gli aveva tolto.
> 
> Anche a noi mancavano le emozioni che la Juve ci regala in Champions. Emozioni stupende come a Cardiff, Berlino e così via



Che goduria. Il dio del calcio li odia. E quando la alzeremo prima di loro i centri rianimazione d'Italia saranno affollatissimi


----------



## davidelynch (17 Aprile 2019)

Continuo a pensare a quel cane di bonucci e godo come un suino.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Aprile 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Che goduria. E quand la alzeremo prima di loro gli i centri rianimazione d'Italia avranno file interminabili



pensa che ho fatto una scommessa da 150 Euro su questa opportunità 
a cuor leggero poi... x me soldi facili anche tra 40 anni
(ma ne bastano al massimo 5 su )


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Aprile 2019)

Sono andato sul sito dei gobbi, ora è on line, il topic della partita live è fermo coi commenti all' 1-1 ancora


----------



## varvez (17 Aprile 2019)

Possiamo anche dire che il livello medio della serie a gioca un calcio scadente, vetusto e noioso. Loro sembrano più forti di quello che sono (CR7 a parte) e in Europa vengono schiacciati da squadre dinamiche, verticali, che in sostanza giocano a calcio.


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

se avete sky mettete sulla storia del Nottingham Forest di Brian Clough su 201

bella storia di calcio,dalla serie b a vincere due champions.
gli zebrati solo serie b,niente coppa

che goduria averlo in prima visione subito dopo la juve ahah


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Aprile 2019)

bonucci 
chiellini
pjanic
cristina
manzotin

quanto mi dispiace poveri piccoli. ahahahahahhahaha ladri schifosi

PS: rugani 50 milioni. robe da matti


----------



## Hellscream (17 Aprile 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Serate come questa mi fanno intuire come sarebbe andare a letto con Rachel Cook.



Sei il mio nuovo idolo


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> se avete sky mettete sulla storia del Nottingham Forest di Brian Clough su 201
> 
> bella storia di calcio,dalla serie b a vincere due champions.
> gli zebrati solo serie b,niente coppa
> ...



purtroppo midevo guardare la replica di juva ajax fino a notte inoltrata 

la fortuna vuole che domani non si lavora


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Aprile 2019)

Dopo stasera, il ridimensionamento della Juventus è ufficiale. Quella che doveva essere la squadra più forte di tutte viene eliminata non per gli episodi ma per oggettiva inferiorità. Sembra ancora incredibile, ma l Ajax è semplicemente superiore; se giocassero 100 partite, la Juventus non avrebbe alcun possibilità.
Ed anche la partita dell andata con l Atletico fa sorgere molti dubbi. Ed anche quelle del girone.

La Juventus è il PSG italiano. Non sono affatto a un passo dalla Champions, ancora ne devono fare di strada. Sono "una delle tante forti", altro che i numeri uno


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Aprile 2019)

L’orgasmo di un maiale può durare fino a 30 minuti... Il mio per ora è arrivato a due ore e mezzo... E sta continuando!

GOOOOOODOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Aprile 2019)

Leggo che la Juve è stata presa a pallate, bene così.


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Leggo che la Juve è stata presa a pallate, bene così.



Il secondo tempo è stato come a Madrid. Solo che i gobbi essendo più solidi non hanno preso l’imbarcata. Ma l’Ajax ha sbagliato tantissimo


----------



## sette (17 Aprile 2019)

Agnelli ha messo in mano Ronaldo ad Allegri, solo ora mi rendo conto. Follia. Roba da TSO.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Aprile 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Dopo stasera, il ridimensionamento della Juventus è ufficiale. Quella che doveva essere la squadra più forte di tutte viene eliminata non per gli episodi ma per oggettiva inferiorità. Sembra ancora incredibile, ma l Ajax è semplicemente superiore; se giocassero 100 partite, la Juventus non avrebbe alcun possibilità.
> *Ed anche la partita dell andata con l Atletico fa sorgere molti dubbi.* Ed anche quelle del girone.
> 
> La Juventus è il PSG italiano. Non sono affatto a un passo dalla Champions, ancora ne devono fare di strada. Sono "una delle tante forti", altro che i numeri uno



non c'erano dubbi. tutti dimenticano che l'andata doveva finire 4-5 a 0 per l'atletico. qui si fanno i segmentini pro juve quando fa comodo. ha fatto 3 gol cristina di cui 1 rigore inesistente e 1 gol sulla linea. e poi?? mai pericolosa. 

tutti pensano che giochino in ciabatte incampionato, se ahahahhaaha. semplicemente non ne hanno per fare di più. stop. adesso mi diverto io a deridere quelli della "juve fenomenale"


----------



## Victorss (17 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non c'erano dubbi. tutti dimenticano che l'andata doveva finire 4-5 a 0 per l'atletico. qui si fanno i segmentini pro juve quando fa comodo. ha fatto 3 gol cristina di cui 1 rigore inesistente e 1 gol sulla linea. e poi?? mai pericolosa.
> 
> tutti pensano che giochino in ciabatte incampionato, se ahahahhaaha. semplicemente non ne hanno per fare di più. stop. adesso mi diverto io a deridere quelli della "juve fenomenale"



Eh ma anche stasera l' Ajax ha dominato perché la Juve giocava in ciabatte, appena hanno accelerato li hanno...AH NO


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Aprile 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Agnelli ha messo in mano Ronaldo ad Allegri, solo ora mi rendo conto. Follia. Roba da TSO.



sto ridendo da un quarto d'ora col tuo avatar.

l'orgasmo si sta protraendo più del previsto


----------



## Casnop (17 Aprile 2019)

Ed ora, la realtà, nella specie la follia finanziaria per acquistare Cristiano Ronaldo, presenterà il suo conto, con ritorni di investimento assai dubbi. Marotta parlava di questo, la scorsa estate, ad Agnelli. Poi, ha fatto fagotto.


----------



## Zenos (17 Aprile 2019)

Ed alle 615 dopo 7 ore si gode ancora come maiali


----------



## davidsdave80 (17 Aprile 2019)

e alle 6.30
am godo ancora anche io!! goduria sentire tv e radio mainstream che si arrampicano sugli specchi... e come se fossimo arrivato noi in semifinale


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2019)

Il risveglio più bello rendiamo grazie al sapone Ajax per rimuovere anche lo sporco più ostinato


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Aprile 2019)

Voglio il dvd della gazzetta con il film della partitaaaaaa


----------



## pazzomania (17 Aprile 2019)

ahahahaha sto godendo ancora, quanto sono felice.

1) forse si rendono conto di non essere sta squadra da leggenda, dominano in Italia soltanto perchè Inter e Milan si sono prese una vacanza

2) godo triplo perchè si sono svenati per la versione perfezionata di Oliver Bierhoff, ormai solo di testa segna.
Cristina ha fatto la storia, ma, ormai è quello che è. Segna perchè è un grande, ma non è certo questo che si aspettavano quando ci hanno investito mezzo miliardo di euro

Bene cosi! Ajax fenomenale.


----------



## PM3 (17 Aprile 2019)

"Mi viene da ridere quando sento parlare di bel calcio, lo spettacolo è al circo!" cit. Allegri
Ieri ti è piaciuto il bel giro alle giostre? 
L'intera totalità degli sportivi, juventini compresi, hanno applaudito l'Ajax che ha dominato con il bel gioco. 
Allegri dovrebbe riflettere su ciò. Con il bel gioco si va oltre la mera vittoria. 

Goduria doppia, sia per l'eliminazione della squadra più forte della galassia, la più forte di sempre, che per lo spettacolo offerto dall'Ajax.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Aprile 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Agnelli ha messo in mano Ronaldo ad Allegri, solo ora mi rendo conto. Follia. Roba da TSO.



Ma cosa dici, secondo molti è uno degli allenatori più bravi d'Europa 
Contro l'Atletico, al ritorno, sono gli spagnoli che non sono neanche scesi in campo...e tutti i media itagliani subito ad incensare la grande prestazione rubentina...fortunatamente l'Ajax non ha fatto lo stesso errore.


----------



## fra29 (17 Aprile 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' stata una fatica immensa, ma alla fine abbiamo portato a casa il risultato, grazie a tutti!



Bravissimo, non hai mai mollato un attimo, nemmeno dopo il goal del 2-1.
Solo complimenti per te..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Aprile 2019)

Buongiorno a tutti, una domanda, è qui che si gode?


----------



## bmb (17 Aprile 2019)

Avessero preso Pavoletti (visto che avevano bisogno di uno che segnasse solo di testa e su rigore) + Messi ora staremmo raccontando un'altra storia.


----------



## falconez (17 Aprile 2019)

Siamo stati giustamente umiliati da una squadra di ragazzi che giocano maledettamente bene e se ne sbattono di chi hanno di fronte o che siano in casa o fuori.
Il solo pensare di ripartire con l'esperto d'ippica (ecco,giusto quello dovrebbe fare) mi fa andare fuori di testa.
Mi raccomando,sia mai che impariamo da batoste come queste.


----------



## bmb (17 Aprile 2019)

In tutto ciò quello che mi gasa di più è vedere Bonuccione nostro che, come al solito, senza Chiellini non sa neanche dove girarsi in area di rigore.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Aprile 2019)

Ma soltanto io mi sono insospettito alle parole di Agnelli a fine partita?
Mi sa che le fatture per la follia arrogante e INUTILE di CR7 andranno pagate...
Ieri lezione di calcio. Ajax superiore nettamente nel gioco e nelle individualità. 

Goduria doppia perché nel frattempo sull'altro campo una Pulce...


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Aprile 2019)

Buongiorno amici e scusate il ritardo,ho appena finito di eiaculare,A CAAAAAASAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma soltanto io mi sono insospettito alle parole di Agnelli a fine partita?
> Mi sa che le fatture per la follia arrogante e INUTILE di CR7 andranno pagate...
> Ieri lezione di calcio. Ajax superiore nettamente nel gioco e nelle individualità.
> 
> Goduria doppia perché nel frattempo sull'altro campo una Pulce...



Insospettito per cosa?


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Aprile 2019)

Vi prego qualcuno trovi il video di caressa quando perculava l'ajax contro la Juve. "Voglio vedere questo bel gioco con la Juve" . Cit.


----------



## sette (17 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sto ridendo da un quarto d'ora col tuo avatar.
> 
> l'orgasmo si sta protraendo più del previsto



Bella anche la tua firma


----------



## overlord (17 Aprile 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, una domanda, è qui che si gode?



come maialiii!! auhuahauahauhauahua melme


----------



## overlord (17 Aprile 2019)

Bidoni dell'immondizia......bidoni dell'immondizia ovunque


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Aprile 2019)

Io stamattina ho una discarica al posto del cuore,li voglio vedere invadere i reparti di cardiologia.


----------



## Black (17 Aprile 2019)

sto ancora godendo da ieri sera. ahahahahah meeee.......ee


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Aprile 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Insospettito per cosa?



Giustificava l'ingiustificabile con una sportività che sappiamo benissimo essere solo di facciata, Agnelli è la persona più arrogante e meno sportiva sulla faccia della terra.
Poi ha farneticato dei discorsi sul progetto che va avanti, che lui si fida dei suoi dirigenti, che anche l'anno prossimo punteranno a vincere la coppa, che non c'è problema...

Mah. Io ho visto tutto questo come retorico e inutile. Mi ha dato l'impressione che volesse coprire qualcosa d'altro soprattutto perché, lo sappiamo, quest'anno hanno fatto l'all in per vincere, mica abbiamo l'anello al naso, sostenendo un bilancio che senza le mafie di gennaio sarebbe stato insostenibile.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giustificava l'ingiustificabile con una sportività che sappiamo benissimo essere solo di facciata, Agnelli è la persona più arrogante e meno sportiva sulla faccia della terra.
> Poi ha farneticato dei discorsi sul progetto che va avanti, che lui si fida dei suoi dirigenti, che anche l'anno prossimo punteranno a vincere la coppa, che non c'è problema...
> 
> Mah. Io ho visto tutto questo come retorico e inutile. Mi ha dato l'impressione che volesse coprire qualcosa d'altro soprattutto perché, lo sappiamo, quest'anno hanno fatto l'all in per vincere, mica abbiamo l'anello al naso, sostenendo un bilancio che senza le mafie di gennaio sarebbe stato insostenibile.



AHAHAHAAH

Certo, ovvio! Era sportività ridicola, non ci credeva nemmeno lui.

Credevano di alzarla quest' anno, hanno cercato di mascherare la sconfitta con una mitologica sportività, ma fateci il piacere va.


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Aprile 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Anche Allegri insiste su questa condizione fisica mancante, quando giocano davvero in ciabatte da mesi in Serie A ed hanno schierato riserve per quanto riguarda l'ultimo mese, addirittura contro la SPAL con dei primavera in campo. L'Ajax ha giocato con i titolari l'ultima di campionato.


secondo me mettere i primavera e perdere con la Spal è il modo migliore per deconcentrarsi e perdere la partita importante. Casualmente ho visto entrambe le partite (in genere guardo praticamente solo il milan), l'Ajax mi ha veramente impressionato. 
Non sono degli sconosciuti ventenni, due hanno già quotazioni da capogiro (DeLigt e De Jong), ma oltre all'organizzazione e il bel gioco hanno anche fisico e tecnica, secondo me. E sicuramente carattere, nessuna differenza fra casa e trasferta. Ieri poi hanno fatto il gioco delle grandi squadre: hanno tenuto finchè la juve ha fatto pressing asfissiante e hanno imposto il loro gioco dopo averli fatti sfogare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giustificava l'ingiustificabile con una sportività che sappiamo benissimo essere solo di facciata, Agnelli è la persona più arrogante e meno sportiva sulla faccia della terra.
> Poi ha farneticato dei discorsi sul progetto che va avanti, che lui si fida dei suoi dirigenti, che anche l'anno prossimo punteranno a vincere la coppa, che non c'è problema...
> 
> Mah. Io ho visto tutto questo come retorico e inutile. Mi ha dato l'impressione che volesse coprire qualcosa d'altro soprattutto perché, lo sappiamo, quest'anno hanno fatto l'all in per vincere, mica abbiamo l'anello al naso, sostenendo un bilancio che senza le mafie di gennaio sarebbe stato insostenibile.



Quindi tu credi la Juve possa andare a ridimensionarsi per questioni finanziarie?


----------



## IDRIVE (17 Aprile 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma dov'è lo juventino della "squadra più forte di sempre"?


Lo hanno avvistato a braccetto insieme all'altro del "Cristiano Ronaldo, il colpo del secolo".


----------



## Black (17 Aprile 2019)

che bello quando sei abituato che in situazioni di difficoltà arriva l'aiutino del tuo amico arbitro, ma in Europa questa cosa non funziona


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2019)

Intanto il titolo Juve affonda in borsa, -25% e contrattazioni sospese


----------



## Gekyn (17 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## sunburn (17 Aprile 2019)

Vogliamo parlare del boato del Camp Nou al gol dell'Ajax?


----------



## James Watson (17 Aprile 2019)

Ciao a tutti.
Propongo questo spunto di riflessione, che può essere solo un punto di molti.. mi stavo domandando ieri sera con mio padre: ma non è che la Juventus inizia a soffrire (in champions) il fatto che il campionato italiano ormai sia veramente scarsamente competitivo?

Io la butto lì


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> telecronaca super partes
> 
> fallo di dybala sul terzino sinistro a palla persa,ecco come viene visto:
> 
> ...



Per non parlare sul rigore richiesto dalla juve , un caressa inorridito : 'in italia un rigore cosi lo fischiano sempre!!!!'.
Come no, vedi juve-milan.
Lo fischiano sempre alla juve.
P.S. non era nemmeno rigore poi quello di ieri in quanto tocca prima la pancia del difendente.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Aprile 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Propongo questo spunto di riflessione, che può essere solo un punto di molti.. mi stavo domandando ieri sera con mio padre: ma non è che la Juventus inizia a soffrire (in champions) il fatto che il campionato italiano ormai sia veramente scarsamente competitivo?
> 
> Io la butto lì



Non è che quello olandese sia chissà che.
Dipende tutto dalla cultura calcistica e dallo stile che ti imponi e persegui.
La juve in italia ha deciso di vincere giocando in pantofole e poi in europa pretende di fare lo stesso.
Non è cosi.
La juve è quella del 'vincere è l'unica cosa che conta!!!'.
Barando, speculando, col rigorino, ecc ecc.


----------



## Zanc9 (17 Aprile 2019)

Preparatevi, questi regaleranno punti sia all'inter che alla roma adesso


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Aprile 2019)

Leggo in giro di rubentini che danno la colpa della sconfitta alla presunta scarsa condizione fisica , si inventano di tutto pur di non ammettere di essere stati surclassati dall'ajax
Peccato venga dimenticato che hanno vinto un campionato con 6/7 giornate di anticipo senza il minimo sforzo, l'ultima partita giocata con i "pulcini" pur di far riposare i titolari, a differenza dell'ajax che si sta giocando ancora lo scudetto con il psv.


----------



## Devil man (17 Aprile 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Preparatevi, questi regaleranno punti sia all'inter che alla roma adesso



che lo facciano pure non servirà a nulla se portiamo a casa i punti FONDAMENTALI


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma soltanto io mi sono insospettito alle parole di Agnelli a fine partita?
> Mi sa che le fatture per la follia arrogante e INUTILE di CR7 andranno pagate...
> Ieri lezione di calcio. Ajax superiore nettamente nel gioco e nelle individualità.
> 
> Goduria doppia perché nel frattempo sull'altro campo una Pulce...



Cosa avrebbe detto?


----------



## Devil man (17 Aprile 2019)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Lo hanno avvistato a braccetto insieme all'altro del "Cristiano Ronaldo, il colpo del secolo".


----------



## smallball (17 Aprile 2019)

Allegri direi al capolinea,gestione della partita totalmente disastrosa


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Intanto il titolo Juve affonda in borsa, -25% e contrattazioni sospese



Puahhhaagggggagagggggagaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma soltanto io mi sono insospettito alle parole di Agnelli a fine partita?
> *Mi sa che le fatture per la follia arrogante e INUTILE di CR7 andranno pagate...*
> Ieri lezione di calcio. Ajax superiore nettamente nel gioco e nelle individualità.
> 
> Goduria doppia perché nel frattempo sull'altro campo una Pulce...


Fatality !!!!!
aggiungiamo il caro Gonzalo che torna a casa 
Godo ! hanno pure Dybala svalutato !!!! 
Godo Godo Godo 
ultima goccia sarebbe Calciopoli Bis 
poi posso morire contento


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare del boato del Camp Nou al gol dell'Ajax?



hahaha già io l ho scoperto così il 2 a 1 
con il pugno che è partito subito dopo che andava su e giù(esultanza)
intanto mi sono visto un gran Messi 
xo mi guarderò un City - Ajax la prossima


----------



## Victorss (17 Aprile 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Propongo questo spunto di riflessione, che può essere solo un punto di molti.. mi stavo domandando ieri sera con mio padre: ma non è che la Juventus inizia a soffrire (in champions) il fatto che il campionato italiano ormai sia veramente scarsamente competitivo?
> 
> Io la butto lì



Io non penso che sia perché il campionato è scarso, penso che siano ormai abituati al patetico servilismo che li accompagna nelle loro trionfali cavalcate in terra italica: se su 40 partite all' anno ogni contatto nell' area avversaria è rigore per te, ogni fallo degli avversari è un cartellino intimidatorio, se i tuoi difensori/centrocampisti godono dell' immunità a cartellini di qualsiasi tipo e a falli da rigore, se tutti i media ti elogiano per qualsiasi scorreggia tu faccia spalando menta su tutto e su tutti quelli che osano mettersi di traverso...bhe è logico che poi quelle 5-10 partite in Europa dove te la devi giocare ad armi pari fai fatica, l abitudine ad un certo tipo di gioco è difficile da cambiare a piacimento. Pensiamo solo a giocatori che vengono da campionati diversi quanto fanno fatica ad adattarsi ad un nuovo calcio..la Juventus quando gioca in Europa è come se fosse una squadra di gente che deve adattarsi ad un gioco che in Italia è totalmente diverso, per loro.


----------



## Manue (17 Aprile 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Propongo questo spunto di riflessione, che può essere solo un punto di molti.. mi stavo domandando ieri sera con mio padre: ma non è che la Juventus inizia a soffrire (in champions) il fatto che il campionato italiano ormai sia veramente scarsamente competitivo?
> 
> Io la butto lì




Le squadre quando affrontano la Juventus, in Italia, si scansano...anziché fargliela sudare.
Non sono sti fenomeni che vogliamo dipingere...c'è troppa troppa paura...

E c'è gente tra noi che va avanti a dire che "giocano in ciabatte...perché se volessero..."
chiedo, 
se volessero cosa ??
Ma cosa ??
Non sanno fare 2 passaggi di fila, 
dai facciamo i seri...

Le partite le vincono perché gli avversari hanno troppa troppa paura...


----------



## James45 (17 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Leggo in giro di rubentini che danno la colpa della sconfitta alla presunta scarsa condizione fisica , si inventano di tutto pur di non ammettere di essere stati surclassati dall'ajax
> Peccato venga dimenticato che hanno vinto un campionato con 6/7 giornate di anticipo senza il minimo sforzo, l'ultima partita giocata con i "pulcini" pur di far riposare i titolari, a differenza dell'ajax che si sta giocando ancora lo scudetto con il psv.



Strano che non sia ancora saltato fuori nessuno a dar la colpa della (meravigliosa) sconfitta al Milan... non saprei come, ma le vie dei ladri sono infinite e sono sempre in grado di stupirmi.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Aprile 2019)

James45 ha scritto:


> Strano che non sia ancora saltato fuori nessuno a dar la colpa della (meravigliosa) sconfitta al Milan... non saprei come, ma le vie dei ladri sono infinite e sono sempre in grado di stupirmi.



Quella partita grida vendetta 3 punti derubati , poi si scansano contro la spal che siano maledetti. Attendo di vedere come regaleranno i 3 punti a roma e inter..


----------



## Heaven (17 Aprile 2019)

Se questi non vincono mai la Champions è perché esiste un Dio nel calcio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io non penso che sia perché il campionato è scarso, penso che siano ormai abituati al patetico servilismo che li accompagna nelle loro trionfali cavalcate in terra italica: se su 40 partite all' anno ogni contatto nell' area avversaria è rigore per te, ogni fallo degli avversari è un cartellino intimidatorio, se i tuoi difensori/centrocampisti godono dell' immunità a cartellini di qualsiasi tipo e a falli da rigore, se tutti i media ti elogiano per qualsiasi scorreggia tu faccia spalando menta su tutto e su tutti quelli che osano mettersi di traverso...bhe è logico che poi quelle 5-10 partite in Europa dove te la devi giocare ad armi pari fai fatica, l abitudine ad un certo tipo di gioco è difficile da cambiare a piacimento. Pensiamo solo a giocatori che vengono da campionati diversi quanto fanno fatica ad adattarsi ad un nuovo calcio..la Juventus quando gioca in Europa è come se fosse una squadra di gente che deve adattarsi ad un gioco che in Italia è totalmente diverso, per loro.



Quoto tutto


----------



## mandraghe (17 Aprile 2019)

Voglio vedé come va a finì


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Voglio vedé come va a finì



Troppo epico. Grazie per la segnalazione, apro un topic


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Aprile 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi tu credi la Juve possa andare a ridimensionarsi per questioni finanziarie?



Senza ombra di dubbio. E lo penso dall'estate scorsa.
Forse non subito ma la spesa folle per CR7 la dovranno scontare.


----------



## fra29 (17 Aprile 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Propongo questo spunto di riflessione, che può essere solo un punto di molti.. mi stavo domandando ieri sera con mio padre: ma non è che la Juventus inizia a soffrire (in champions) il fatto che il campionato italiano ormai sia veramente scarsamente competitivo?
> 
> Io la butto lì



Il campionato olandese è competitivo? Non è questione di uomini o campionato, ma abituarti a quei ritmi, a voler fare goal, a inventarti soluzioni offensive e non a mettere MdS ogni volta che hai esterno forte, a pensare a non prendere goal più che a farne (quante goleade ricordate della Juve)? 
La Juve con il gap tecnico dovrebbe vincere 80% delle partite di serie a con 2-3 goal di scarto. Quante volte è successo?


----------



## fra29 (17 Aprile 2019)

Gli juventini Pensano che si possa ancora investire sui giocatori per riprovare la scalata, quando Ajax e Liverpool dicono tutto il contrario.
In Europa vinci solo con la mentalità, con la voglia di farne uno in più e non un in meno. 
Si sono adagiati al ritmo del campionato invece che sfruttarlo per allenarsi a quei ritmi. Fare lo switch il mercoledì in CL poi è complicato se 
3/4 delle partite ti abitui a vincere usando un gioco non intenso e aggressivo.. 
Il salto va fatto solo là..
Allegri è l'uomo giusto?


----------



## pazzomania (17 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Senza ombra di dubbio. E lo penso dall'estate scorsa.
> Forse non subito ma la spesa folle per CR7 la dovranno scontare.



Lo sconteranno ma in "mancati acquisti", non tanto sul campo.

Resteranno sempre forti, ma di sicuro dover tirare fuori 100 milioni cad. anno per Ronaldo peserà parecchio.

Roba che, ci prendevi Paquetà, Piatek, De Light e De Jong 

Ora è facile dirlo, ma in qualcuno l' avevamo anticipato, te compreso, passando (quasi giustamente) per co...oni


----------



## Route66 (17 Aprile 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Gli juventini Pensano che si possa ancora investire sui giocatori per riprovare la scalata, quando Ajax e Liverpool dicono tutto il contrario.
> In Europa vinci solo con la mentalità, con la voglia di farne uno in più e non un in meno.
> Si sono adagiati al ritmo del campionato invece che sfruttarlo per allenarsi a quei ritmi. Fare lo switch il mercoledì in CL poi è complicato se
> 3/4 delle partite ti abitui a vincere usando un gioco non intenso e aggressivo..
> ...



Ti quoto il ragionamento ma non puoi mettere Ajax e Liverpool sullo stesso piano.
La campagna acquisti del Liverpool negli ultimi due anni fa paura sia a livello di nomi che di soldi spesi(Salah, Van Dijk e Allison tanto per fare 3 nomi..) e magari si arricchirà ancora proprio con uno dei giovani orange che hanno preso a sculacciate la giuve.
L'Ajax fa crescere talenti come da filosofia consolidata e ogni tot anni trova la combo giusta


----------



## Davidoff (17 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Senza ombra di dubbio. E lo penso dall'estate scorsa.
> Forse non subito ma la spesa folle per CR7 la dovranno scontare.



In un altro campionato forse sì, in Italia hanno il sistema mafioso che gli consente di piazzare a 20 milioni i vari Sturaro, Mandragora, Audero. Ronaldo non avranno problemi a pagarselo con queste porcate, lo sanno che sono immuni. Ormai dovremmo aver capito tutti che in queste condizioni non può esistere alcun tipo di competizione, è tutto falsato in partenza.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Aprile 2019)

Com'è andato il titolo in borsa?
Che dicono la D'amico e Caressa?
Azionisti rincuorati?


----------



## Black (17 Aprile 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> In un altro campionato forse sì, in Italia hanno il sistema mafioso che gli consente di piazzare a 20 milioni i vari Sturaro, Mandragora, Audero. Ronaldo non avranno problemi a pagarselo con queste porcate, lo sanno che sono immuni. Ormai dovremmo aver capito tutti che in queste condizioni non può esistere alcun tipo di competizione, è tutto falsato in partenza.



esatto. Senza dimenticare l'arbitraggio che nel caso in cui ci sia competizione per il titolo (vedi Napoli anno scorso), l'aiutino arrivo e lo scudetto è assicurato.
La vedo durissima interrompere il dominio in queste condizioni.


----------



## Davidoff (17 Aprile 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> esatto. Senza dimenticare l'arbitraggio che nel caso in cui ci sia competizione per il titolo (vedi Napoli anno scorso), l'aiutino arrivo e lo scudetto è assicurato.
> La vedo durissima interrompere il dominio in queste condizioni.



L'anno scorso è stata la dimostrazione definitiva della pagliacciata che è diventata la Serie A, mi ha fatto rivivere quello che abbiamo vissuto noi nel 2005, nel 2006 e nel 2012, una corsa testa a testa in cui non si ha mai l'impressione di poterla spuntare. Il fatto che ormai l'unica consolazione per i tifosi delle altre squadre sia non vedere i ladri alzare la CL, senza avere in vista la minima possibilità di batterli in Italia, mi ha tolto molta della passione che avevo per il calcio.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Aprile 2019)

Hanno perso, eh, ma se c'era Nedved...


----------



## Black (17 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Hanno perso, eh, ma se c'era Nedved...



più che altro agli "amici" rubentini ho fatto notare che se in campo ci fossero stati i fenomeni Audero, Sturaro e Mandragora, magari la semifinale la portavano a casa


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo sconteranno ma in "mancati acquisti", non tanto sul campo.
> 
> Resteranno sempre forti, ma di sicuro dover tirare fuori 100 milioni cad. anno per Ronaldo peserà parecchio.
> 
> ...



Mi ci inserisco anche io con orgoglio. Ronaldo 34enne non può vincere una coppa da solo e a quel costo, lo avrebbe dovuto fare. Prendere un centrale difensivo no? Giocare certe partite con Bonucci rugani e de scoglio fa ridere....


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Aprile 2019)

Oggi i topi sono tutti nelle fogne : spariti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Aprile 2019)

qui stiamo tutti lodando l' Ajax de calcio totale e poi vedo la stragrande maggioranza degli utenti a sperare nel riscatto di Bakayoko. Boh!


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Aprile 2019)

Le notizie di oggi fanno schifo, ma almeno entro qui e mi torna il buonumore.... grazie juve


----------



## leviatano (17 Aprile 2019)

Ah volevo dire l'ultima cosa.

mi dispiace per la lega e Aia che il loro immenso lavoro durante tutto l'anno per far andare sta squadra di ladri a +16 sulla seconda per farla stare tranquilla e concentrarsi sulla champions, sia servita a un'emerita cippa.

riprovateci.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Ah volevo dire l'ultima cosa.
> 
> mi dispiace per la lega e Aia che il loro immenso lavoro durante tutto l'anno per far andare sta squadra di ladri a +16 sulla seconda per stare farla stare tranquilla e concentrarsi sulla champions, sia servita a un'emerita cippa.
> 
> riprovateci.



ahahahahaha straquotone. quangto tempo perso per partorire sto fallimento stupendo. praticamente è un fallimento di tutto il sistema italiano....

be almeno ronaldo si ripaga con le magliette...


----------



## leviatano (17 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ahahahahaha straquotone. quangto tempo perso per partorire sto fallimento stupendo. praticamente è un fallimento di tutto il sistema italiano....
> 
> be almeno ronaldo si ripaga con le magliette...



Se domani passa il Napoli (ho i miei dubbi) ma se passasse e va fino in fondo a vincere l'europa league, mi ride il fondoschiena da qui fino sotto la loro sede in corso galileo ferraris.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Aprile 2019)

Sto ancora ridendo. Ho avuto un sorrisetto ebete stampato sulla faccia da stamattina alle 7.30 fin da quando sono salito sull'autobus. Ho proseguito in ufficio, dove con altri tre colleghi abbiamo perculato l'unico gobbo presente. Stesso sorrisetto in bicicletta per un paio d'ore nel pomeriggio. Ora mi sto rilassando e ancora sghignazzo da solo come un *******. Moglie e figlia sono basite.
Ci tenevo a mandare un caro saluto al sistema mediatico nazionale, branco di pecore al servizio dei lupi travestiti da Agnelli. 
Un altro saluto a Bonucci e De Sciglio, con l'augurio di altre mille notti come questa. 
Un altro a quello schifoso di Mandzukic. 
Un altro a Cristiano Ronaldo, presunto n. 1 al mondo, in realtà "solo" miglior centravanti: bello passare dal Real Madrid a questi, eh?
Ciao anche ad Allegri e alla sua spregiudicatezza pallonara: non aver capito nulla della CL dopo 5 anni è impresa da pochi.
Da ultimo, un abbraccio ai tifosi: non vi preoccupate, è solo un brutto sogno.
Sabato mamma FIGC vi fa fare la festicciola per lo scudetto e tutto passerà.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Aprile 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> qui stiamo tutti lodando l' Ajax de calcio totale e poi vedo la stragrande maggioranza degli utenti a sperare nel riscatto di Bakayoko. Boh!



Ad avercene di Bakayoko, criticarlo mentre si ha in squadra Bertolacci, Mauri, Montolivo e compagnia è assurdo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Aprile 2019)

Godo ancora.


----------



## Black (18 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Ah volevo dire l'ultima cosa.
> 
> mi dispiace per la lega e Aia che il loro immenso lavoro durante tutto l'anno per far andare sta squadra di ladri a +16 sulla seconda per farla stare tranquilla e concentrarsi sulla champions, sia servita a un'emerita cippa.
> 
> riprovateci.



hahahahaha e pensa che il lavoro dell'Aia è stato vanificato proprio da......l'Ajax!! ahahahaha


----------



## Zenos (18 Aprile 2019)

Ancora godo,e dopo l'impresa con l'atletico è tutto ancora più bello perché ci credevano davvero stavolta.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (19 Aprile 2019)

Raga... Son passati due giorni... Godo ancora... 
GODO scusate ma devo urlarlo! Che si fottano quelli che dicono ''eh ma fa bene al calcio italiano che una squadra italiana vinca in Europa''. A me non me ne frega un ca*** del calcio italiano. Io sono rossonero! Forza Milan!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Aprile 2019)

Sto ancora asciugando le mutande, ******** schifosi


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Aprile 2019)

Stasera cena tra amici : festa per la liberazione.
Dal triplice fischio finale si sono tutti dileguati.
Grazie ajax .


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ancora godo,e dopo l'impresa con l'atletico è tutto ancora più bello perché ci credevano davvero stavolta.



se ci credevano... mamma mia.. ci sono rimasti di escremento ahahahah

era un peccato far sprofondare questo 3d, forse il migliore dell'anno. come godrò la festa scudetto fallimentare di domani. 
a forza di mutanda croccante ho intasato la lavatrice.


----------

